# Guess the cricketer



## Hyde

Lets have a quiz competition in this cricket section. I am going to post some photoshop images and your job is to recognize the player.

The player can be from any Test playing nation and must have played at least 25 ODIs or 25 tests or otherwise from a current squad of test nations.

Everybody is most welcome to participate and feel free to share more pics if you like.

Player # 1)


----------



## unicorn

sarfraz nawaz

Shru main mujhe ye apne elaqe ka mithai wala laga tha.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WARRANT



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

correct!!!

Thats Sarfraz Nawaz 

Picture # 2)


----------



## Vassnti

Considering the bend in the arm Saeed Ajmal ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Zaki said:


> correct!!!
> 
> Thats Sarfraz Nawaz
> 
> Picture # 2)



waqar younis??


----------



## Hyde

Vassnti said:


> Considering the bend in the arm Saeed Ajmal ?


wrong answer!!!


StreetHawk said:


> waqar younis??



Kaghaz dekh ke mazmoon na parho sir jee

wrong answer!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Zaki said:


> wrong answer!!!
> 
> 
> Kaghaz dekh ke *mazmoon* na parho sir jee
> 
> wrong answer!



oops... btw understood rest of the bits.. wat does 'mazmoon' mean??


----------



## T-Faz

Zaki said:


> correct!!!
> 
> Thats Sarfraz Nawaz
> 
> Picture # 2)



Waqar Younis

why, because the file is called waqaryounis.jpg.


----------



## JanjaWeed

T-Faz said:


> Waqar Younis
> 
> why, because the file is called waqaryounis.jpg.



did it?? din't even notice it!!


----------



## Trisonics

Zaki said:


> correct!!!
> 
> Thats Sarfraz Nawaz
> 
> Picture # 2)



Darren Gough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

T-Faz said:


> Waqar Younis
> 
> why, because the file is called waqaryounis.jpg.



Ullu banaya! Bara maza aaya!!!!!!

Ullu banaya! Bara maza aaya!!!!!!

Ullu banaya! Bara maza aaya!!!!!!


Wrong answer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn

Bhai jo bhi ho arm 15 degree se ziyada turn hua wa hai.

Kamran akmal ki kitab "Learn english in 2 minutes" se iktbas.


----------



## Hyde

Trisonics said:


> Darren Gough


Well done!!!

you got it!

Thats Darren Gough






===================

Picture # 3)


----------



## JanjaWeed

Zaki said:


> Picture # 3)



got to be salim malik!!


----------



## Hyde

StreetHawk said:


> got to be salim malik!!



Wrong answer


----------



## JanjaWeed

Zaki said:


> Wrong answer



arrrggghhhh.. i don't like this game anymore!!


----------



## Hyde

StreetHawk said:


> arrrggghhhh.. i don't like this game anymore!!



oops sorry may be I asked a hard one 

You can ask for tips


----------



## Hyde

Tip Number 1) Thats a bowler
Tip # 2) He hasn't taken retirement yet


----------



## JanjaWeed

Zaki said:


> Tip Number 1) Thats a bowler
> Tip # 2) He hasn't taken retirement yet



ok.. here we go.. mohd asif!!


----------



## Hyde

StreetHawk said:


> ok.. here we go.. mohd asif!!



close but wrong again


----------



## T-Faz

Zaki said:


> Ullu banaya! Bara maza aaya!!!!!!
> 
> Ullu banaya! Bara maza aaya!!!!!!
> 
> Ullu banaya! Bara maza aaya!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Wrong answer



I will get one right tomorrow morning after some sleep.

He still looks like Younis.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Zaki said:


> close but wrong again



man.. i'm c&#163;$p at this!! btw u din't tell me the meaning of 'mazmoon'??


----------



## Hyde

StreetHawk said:


> man.. i'm c£$p at this!! btw u din't tell me the meaning of 'mazmoon'??



mazmoon = Subject/topic


----------



## unicorn

Muhammad sami

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

unicorn said:


> Muhammad sami



thats correct!

Its Mohammad Sami






Picture # 4)


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

Zaki said:


> thats correct!
> 
> Its Mohammad Sami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture # 4)



Yuvraj Singh??!


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

Guess this one.


----------



## Nalwa

Zaki said:


> Picture # 4)



Salman Butt?


----------



## Nalwa

muSALMAN Khan said:


> Guess this one.



Lonwabo Tsotsobe


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

Kutt@_Bimar said:


> Lonwabo Tsotsobe



Caaarect!
ss


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

Hmmmm...






Guess..


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

Another one


----------



## Nalwa

muSALMAN Khan said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess..



Nathan McCullum?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nalwa

Khan sahb, you should wait for one question to be answered before moving on to the next. Other wise it will be chaotic.

---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------




muSALMAN Khan said:


> Another one



This is easy. Southee!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

muSALMAN Khan said:


> Yuvraj Singh??!





Kutt@_Bimar said:


> Salman Butt?



wrong Answer 


---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------

Please answer the previous question before moving to next one

otherwise the thread will be messed up


----------



## SpArK

Zaki said:


> thats correct!
> 
> Its Mohammad Sami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture # 4)



Its Imran Nazir. 

Wanna Bet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

BENNY said:


> Its Imran Nazir.
> 
> Wanna Bet?



Bingo!!!

Thats Imran Nazir

well judged benny






Picture # 5)

If you don't recognize...hints can be provided

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Zaki said:


> Bingo!!!
> 
> Thats Imran Nazir
> 
> well judged benny



It was easy.. seeing the getorade advertisement in background inverted and CA tag in pads .. assumption was that he is indeed a right hander.. took 5 seconds.


----------



## Hyde

ab is walay ka jawab do to pata chalay ga naa Sir jeeee


----------



## simplelogic

Zaki said:


>



its Steve Harmison


----------



## Hyde

Nops!

He is not Harmison


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

Zaki said:


> Bingo!!!
> 
> Thats Imran Nazir
> 
> well judged benny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture # 5)
> 
> If you don't recognize...hints can be provided



Andrew Flintoff


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

Kutt@_Bimar said:


> Khan sahb, you should wait for one question to be answered before moving on to the next. Other wise it will be chaotic.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> This is easy. Southee!




Correct!
Oh dog!
The prize is 'thanks'


----------



## Hyde

muSALMAN Khan said:


> Andrew Flintoff



wrong answer! 

Try try 

or you want hints


----------



## Nalwa

Simon Jones!


----------



## Hyde

wrong answer!!

I guess you need hints to know the answer 

or keep trying


----------



## Nalwa

Zaki said:


> wrong answer!!
> 
> I guess you need hints to know the answer
> 
> or keep trying



Hint do Zaki bhai. Its too tough otherwise! Tell the country at least.


----------



## Speaker

Yup...hint please


----------



## Hyde

Kutt@_Bimar said:


> Hint do Zaki bhai. Its too tough otherwise! Tell the country at least.



He is from Austrlia


----------



## Speaker

Jason Gillespie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Speaker said:


> Jason Gillespie



finally!!!

Finally! someone recognized it!

I am going to stop giving thanks for now and lets focus on this game for now 







Picture #6)


----------



## Speaker

Herschelle Gibbs?


----------



## Hyde

Speaker said:


> Herschelle Gibbs?





Look at his batting technique and not only the body

1 clue) He is not that popular in India but I can assure you most cricket fans in India would know about him


----------



## Speaker

AB De Villiers?


----------



## Pukhtoon

He is from England and i think Ian bell ?


----------



## Hyde

Speaker said:


> AB De Villiers?





Pukhtoon said:


> He is from England and i think Ian bell ?


----------



## Speaker

Hang on, it could be Mohd. Ashraful.


----------



## Ammyy

Zaki said:


> Lets have a quiz competition in this cricket section. I am going to post some photoshop images and your job is to recognize the player.
> 
> The player can be from any Test playing nation and must have played at least 25 ODIs or 25 tests or otherwise from a current squad of test nations.
> 
> Everybody is most welcome to participate and feel free to share more pics if you like.
> 
> Player # 1)



Tauseef Ahmed???


----------



## Speaker

DRDO said:


> Tauseef Ahmed???



You can see the answer for this in the thread. Although my first guess (in my mind) proved to be correct!


----------



## Hyde

Speaker said:


> Hang on, it could be Mohd. Ashraful.



Nops!  



DRDO said:


> Tauseef Ahmed???



bari jaldi yaar aaya? check previous pages its already been answered

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------

Let me know if you require hints


----------



## Pukhtoon

Baba Ji hint chaheye :s


----------



## Hyde

Pukhtoon said:


> Baba Ji hint chaheye :s



He scored a century on his Test debut


----------



## Ammyy

Zaki said:


> Picture #6)



paul collingwood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

Zaki said:


> He scored a century on his Test debut



Bara changa hint diya HUH.


----------



## Skeptic

Jonathan Trott


----------



## araz

Zaki said:


> Lets have a quiz competition in this cricket section. I am going to post some photoshop images and your job is to recognize the player.
> 
> The player can be from any Test playing nation and must have played at least 25 ODIs or 25 tests or otherwise from a current squad of test nations.
> 
> Everybody is most welcome to participate and feel free to share more pics if you like.
> 
> Player # 1)



Sarfaraz Nawaz


----------



## Hyde

araz said:


> Sarfaraz Nawaz



You are right that was Sarfraz Nawaz
But that question has already been answered!

This is the latest picture I am seeking answer of






@Topic

None of the answers are correct so far... its not collingwood


----------



## Hyde

Pukhtoon said:


> Bara changa hint diya HUH.


only few people has managed to score a century on debut


Skeptic said:


> Jonathan Trott



Nops 

Hint #2) He mostly play within the top 3 or 4 slots and has represented his team as an opener too


----------



## hembo

Zaki said:


> You are right that was Sarfraz Nawaz
> But that question has already been answered!
> 
> This is the latest picture I am seeking answer of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Topic
> 
> None of the answers are correct so far... its not collingwood



I think that's Rahul "Jammy" Dravid. But did he scored century on debut?


----------



## Zee-Gen

Muhammad azharuddin????


----------



## Speaker

Dravid scored 95 on debut and Azhar drove beautifully, but not this picture perfect. Azhar Mahmood?

The logo is the part that is misleading. Zaki, did you alter that?


----------



## Evil Flare

can't guess but player is from England ( Vodafone logo on Shirt )


May be Shah ?


----------



## hembo

Ravi Bopara!!!!


----------



## Hyde

none of the above so far


Speaker said:


> Dravid scored 95 on debut and Azhar drove beautifully, but not this picture perfect. Azhar Mahmood?
> 
> The logo is the part that is misleading. Zaki, did you alter that?



Lol yes one of my friend had altered it  i copied this pic from him. Some of the pics i will share here were photoshopped by me and other by friends... It can be tricky so think from all angles

You r right... The shirt logo was removed and replaced by virgin logo that is usually seen on english cricket team's kit


----------



## Evil Flare



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Yasir hameed ?

Jayawardene ?

Zulqarnain Haider ?


----------



## Speaker

Hameed in my opinion


----------



## Hyde

Aamir Zia said:


>



where did you find this picture?

Yes thats Yasir Hameed!

But in the original picture there was not a logo of Virgin

This is real picture


----------



## Hyde

Picture # 7)

Now this is going to be tough may be


----------



## Speaker

Lasith Malinga


----------



## Hyde

self delete


----------



## Evil Flare

i am not good in cricket history .. but looks like west-indian .


----------



## SpArK

malcolm marshall


----------



## Hyde

Yes that was Malcolm Marshall and the picture is posted above by Aamir Zia

Next


----------



## Evil Flare

ok ..

the picture is inverted ... look at the writing on board .. so must be left hander .

Mohammad Aamir ?


----------



## Hyde

Aamir Zia said:


> ok ..
> 
> the picture is inverted ... look at the writing on board .. so must be left hander .
> 
> Mohammad Aamir ?



Cheeta hai tu Aamir cheeta hai 

Yes thats Mohammad Aamir 

Next

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Looks like afridi.


----------



## Hyde

BENNY said:


> Looks like afridi.





Nops uska bara bhai hai


----------



## Speaker

Inzamam bhai


----------



## Hyde

wrong answer.........


----------



## Evil Flare

Shayad Misbah ?


----------



## Hyde

Aamir Zia said:


> Shayad Misbah ?


----------



## mikkix

Zaki said:


> Cheeta hai tu Aamir cheeta hai
> 
> Yes thats Mohammad Aamir
> 
> Next



*Abdul Razzaq*


----------



## Hyde

mikkix said:


> *Abdul Razzaq*



Bingo!

Thats Abdul Razzaq

next


----------



## unicorn

shane warne


----------



## Hyde

unicorn said:


> shane warne





Maine bhi pehle yehi samgha thaa because of his bowling action but he is not shane warne


----------



## unicorn

han shane warne ghari pehn ka nahi krata
magar aur koun itna healthy bowler hai


----------



## Hyde

unicorn said:


> han shane warne ghari pehn ka nahi krata
> magar aur koun itna healthy bowler hai



socho socho........


----------



## Hyde

ok i give you two clues to make it little easy in case i go to sleep and no one participates

He is not from Asian countries
He was retired many years ago


----------



## Dr sim

Zaki said:


> *Cheeta hai tu Aamir cheeta hai
> *
> Yes thats Mohammad Aamir
> 
> Next



agreeeddddddd.


----------



## Hyde

agreed about what? 

he is Mohammad Amir? then yes but its already been answered


----------



## Evil Flare

Zaki said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Thats Abdul Razzaq
> 
> next




Bob Woolmer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

where are you getting these pictures from Aamir Zia?

I am highly impressed!


----------



## Pukhtoon

Zaki said:


> *where are you getting these pictures from* Aamir Zia?
> 
> I am highly impressed!




Its Easy... From the same site....U r taking these picz..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Pukhtoon said:


> Its Easy... From the same site....U r taking these picz..




You are wrong my friend ...  ..

only some tricks ... & if i reveal that one , you people will too laugh ...


----------



## Hyde

Aamir Zia said:


> You are wrong my friend ...  ..
> 
> only some tricks ... & if i reveal that one , you people will too laugh ...



what is that trick? obviously you are cleaning the picture somehow

how to do it?


----------



## Evil Flare

.................................................


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

Guess!!


----------



## Nalwa

muSALMAN Khan said:


> Guess!!



Stuart Clark!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

Kutt@_Bimar said:


> Stuart Clark!



bang!


----------



## SpArK

^^^
Damien Martyn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Martyn seems a good answer to me

where are you Salman Khan? right or wrong?


----------



## Last Hope

Love the game!
Bring it on!


----------



## Hyde

recognize this player PakistaniStudent (might be a difficult one though)


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> recognize this player PakistaniStudent (might be a difficult one though)



Tendulkar??


----------



## SpArK

Damien martin it is..


----------



## SpArK

Zaki said:


> recognize this player PakistaniStudent (might be a difficult one though)



This guy look like the old *elahi* ... i forgot the full name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

yeah salim elahi...


----------



## Hyde

BENNY said:


> This guy look like the old *elahi* ... i forgot the full name.



very well judged!

Thats Saleem Ellahi 

Next)


----------



## mjnaushad

*GUESS THIS ONE*


----------



## SpArK

Zaki said:


> very well judged!
> 
> Thats Saleem Ellahi
> 
> Next)



This is bloody easy..

He is nowadys a match refree.. a speedster from bangalore..

srinath..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

mjnaushad said:


> *GUESS THIS ONE*



Its Tatenda taibu of zimbabwe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

correct answer benny!
===================
since Benny's general knowledge is adorable.... lets see what he has to say about this picture


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> correct answer benny!
> ===================
> since Benny's general knowledge is adorable.... lets see what he has to say about this picture



Alex Stuart


----------



## Hyde

wrong answer Student!


----------



## SpArK

Zaki said:


> correct answer benny!
> ===================
> since Benny's general knowledge is adorable.... lets see what he has to say about this picture



Well he has a kookabura bat.. and inverted.. gimme some time.. i will check.


----------



## Hyde

BENNY said:


> Well he has a kookabura bat.. and inverted.. gimme some time.. i will check.



waiting.............


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> waiting.............



Mike Hussey??


----------



## Hyde

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Mike Hussey??


----------



## Hyde

Do you need hints guyz?


----------



## Evil Flare

Zaki said:


> correct answer benny!
> ===================
> since Benny's general knowledge is adorable.... lets see what he has to say about this picture




nathan astle ?


----------



## SpArK

Yup.. hints please


----------



## Hyde

Aamir Zia said:


> nathan astle ?



You are right......... woh paint wala program mujhe nahi aata
teach me - how to invert the colours that you were talking about

Thats Astle


----------



## SpArK

Aamir Zia said:


> nathan astle ?





good ..


----------



## Hyde

Next


----------



## SpArK

graham thorpe????


----------



## Hyde

BENNY said:


> graham thorpe????


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> Next



Sarwan????


----------



## Hyde

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Sarwan????


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


>



MARK TAYLOR ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

BENNY said:


> Well he has a kookabura bat.. and inverted.. gimme some time.. i will check.



NATHAN ASTLE !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> MARK TAYLOR ?



That was the most difficult picture I have shared so far (i think)

How did you recognize him? 

Next)


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> That was the most difficult picture I have shared so far (i think)
> 
> How did you recognize him?
> 
> Next)



HE HE !!!!! u know i am simply awesome...... 

neways.......this is my favorite thread......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

thats mcgrath for sure


----------



## Hyde

BENNY said:


> thats mcgrath for sure



You are absolutely wrong for sure!


----------



## WAR-rior

hey zak !

i am new to this thread....which means i have missed the earlier lot....

can u plz repost all the unanswered pics if any ?

Thanks !


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> Next)



Face looks like Sohail Tanvir, but he is a leftie.
Seems like Sri Lankan from uniform...


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> That was the most difficult picture I have shared so far (i think)
> 
> How did you recognize him?
> 
> Next)



younis khan !


----------



## Last Hope

Self delete


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> hey zak !
> 
> i am new to this thread....which means i have missed the earlier lot....
> 
> can u plz repost all the unanswered pics if any ?
> 
> Thanks !


No I believe all of the pics are answered so far... 


proudpakistanistudent said:


> Face looks like Sohail Tanvir, but he is a leftie.
> Seems like Sri Lankan from uniform...



No wrong answer


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> younis khan !



Bingo!

Thats Younis Khan 

You have good eyes and cricketing knowledge

Next)


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Thats Younis Khan
> 
> You have good eyes and cricketing knowledge
> 
> Next)



Mohammed Sami ! KOI SHAQ !


----------



## Last Hope

dwayne bravo


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> Mohammed Sami ! KOI SHAQ !



You are going great!

First I thought Aamir Zia is best, later came benny and see here you are

Aamir and you have so far given all the answers correctly and in very fast mode

Next)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

itsa sami's action for sure.


----------



## Hyde

Mohammad Sami was answered correctly - guess the next picture posted above


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> Mohammad Sami was answered correctly - guess the next picture posted above





Too difficult for me!


----------



## Hyde

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Too difficult for me!



that was just a tricky question

most of the peoples I have asked so far were easy to guess.... just little bit of trick and a player is not easy to recognize

Even this one is too easy - only if you can find a trick


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> You are going great!
> 
> First I thought Aamir Zia is best, later came benny and see here you are
> 
> Aamir and you have so far given all the answers correctly and in very fast mode
> 
> Next)



JAMES HOPES ?????


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> that was just a tricky question
> 
> most of the peoples I have asked so far were easy to guess.... just little bit of trick and a player is not easy to recognize
> 
> Even this one is too easy - only if you can find a trick



Message me the trick !! 
I tried the other one, but its easycopycopy.jpeg !!
Your difficult to mess with !!


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> JAMES HOPES ?????





Much more popular than him


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> Much more popular than him



see dude..hes a queensland player..... it can be shane watson !

but again this is a pre ashes 2007 practice match pic......

so lets find out.


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> see dude..hes a queensland player..... it can be shane watson !





One thing I must admire is that you reached close... tells about your knowledge in cricket

I am not sure if he Queensland player or not but yes he is an Aussie. I changed the colour of his helmet


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> One thing I must admire is that you reached close... tells about your knowledge in cricket
> 
> I am not sure if he Queensland player or not but yes he is an Aussie. I changed the colour of his helmet



Thanks for the hint!

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 PM ----------

Tim Paine??


----------



## WAR-rior

ohhh ! rickey ponting


----------



## Hyde

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Thanks for the hint!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 PM ----------
> 
> Tim Paine??





No he is not Tim Paine 

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------




WAR-rior said:


> ohhh ! rickey ponting


----------



## Hyde

main bataon? main bataon main bataon? 

want another hint?


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> You are going great!
> 
> First I thought Aamir Zia is best, later came benny and see here you are
> 
> Aamir and you have so far given all the answers correctly and in very fast mode
> 
> Next)



dude, this is not fair ! 

now if u hinding the face then shirt colour, helmet, gloves...all such are the hints....now if u tamper the colour...its misleading.....


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> main bataon? main bataon main bataon?
> 
> want another hint?



no hints yaar...it spoils the game.....

thoda ragadne do !


----------



## Evil Flare

Zaki said:


> You are going great!
> 
> First I thought Aamir Zia is best, later came benny and see here you are
> 
> Aamir and you have so far given all the answers correctly and in very fast mode
> 
> Next)











maybe this is the correct picture .. may be i am wrong .


Gilchrist 

Jimmy Adams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> dude, this is not fair !
> 
> now if u hinding the face then shirt colour, helmet, gloves...all such are the hints....now if u tamper the colour...its misleading.....





WAR-rior said:


> no hints yaar...it spoils the game.....
> 
> thoda ragadne do !



besides Helmet - nothing else in Colour is tempered 

yeah carry on then 

I have one more pic to share before i leave for a while

thats why - and that is difficult one...this was too easy


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> besides Helmet - nothing else in Colour is tempered
> 
> yeah carry on then
> 
> I have one more pic to share before i leave for a while
> 
> thats why - and that is difficult one...this was too easy



thats gilly ! **** i am a minute late.....


----------



## Evil Flare

so my answer is correct ?


----------



## Hyde

Aamir Zia said:


> maybe this is the correct picture .. may be i am wrong .
> 
> 
> Gilchrist
> 
> Jimmy Adams



Bingo!

Yes the picture was flipped hehehe

Thats Adam Gilchrist 






Next) This is gonnai be difficult hopefully. You would need real cricketing brain to recognize this oldie

Look at his clothes, the batting technique and his height, weight etc to recognize him. He was a very famous player of his era


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Yes the picture was flipped hehehe
> 
> Thats Adam Gilchrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next) This is gonnai be difficult hopefully. You would need real cricketing brain to recognize this oldie



viv richards !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> viv richards !



ever saw a picture of Richards?
He is vivan richards from nowhere 

1 Hint to make it little easy) Once upon a time he used to hold a world record for something very important in ODI cricket

Later the record was broken


----------



## SpArK

desmond haynes????


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> ever saw a picture of Richards?
> He is vivan richards from nowhere
> 
> 1 Hint to make it little easy) Once upon a time he used to hold a world record for something very important in ODI cricket
> 
> Later the record was broken



desmand haynes !


----------



## Hyde

BENNY said:


> desmond haynes????



Either my hint was just too much or u know a lot about him....yes he is haynes

I can remember i used to read his name on most ODI centuries in the world back in 90s....using mobile will post next picture soon


----------



## Speaker

Damn my office meeting, I missed 2 pages...and some of those were easy. I know I have only my word to prove it, but I guessed Taylor and Sami


----------



## Hyde

Speaker said:


> Damn my office meeting, I missed 2 pages...and some of those were easy. I know I have only my word to prove it, but I guessed Taylor and Sami



Ok guess this one then 
Its a challenge to cricketing experts 

Hints are available but do look at his body to guess who it could be


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> Ok guess this one then
> Its a challenge to cricketing experts
> 
> Hints are available but do look at his body to guess who it could be



pat symcox !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

dude, u shud have done a more artistic job in colouring the aussie batsman,,,,,for a sec it looked like and indian batsman...thanks to the shoddy colouring....and a zimbabwaen bolwler.....


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> pat symcox !



hurray!!!!

Thats pat symcox indeed!

Next)


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> hurray!!!!
> 
> Thats pat symcox indeed!
> 
> Next)



kumara sangakaara !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> dude, u shud have done a more artistic job in colouring the aussie batsman,,,,,for a sec it looked like and indian batsman...thanks to the shoddy colouring....and a zimbabwaen bolwler.....



which aussie batsmen? Gilchrist?

oh well we friends created these pictures long time ago... (in 2009) and i am not editing many pictures at the moment. Only two pictures i have shared so far that i created after the creation of this thread

PS: The motive to edit picture is not to show the photoshop skills but just to focus on recognition of players... so doesn't matter as long as you can recognize it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Zaki said:


> Ok guess this one then
> Its a challenge to cricketing experts
> 
> Hints are available but do look at his body to guess who it could be


Sab baatein choro, who is that bichari Ghulabo team?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> which aussie batsmen? Gilchrist?
> 
> oh well we friends created these pictures long time ago... (in 2009) and i am not editing many pictures at the moment. Only two pictures i have shared so far that i created after the creation of this thread
> 
> PS: The motive to edit picture is not to show the photoshop skills but just to focus on recognition of players... so doesn't matter as long as you can recognize it



he he ! rite.......but i was talking bout the pat symcox pic.whos da batsman...i assume its an aussie batsman......

also the point i was making is, if the photo shop work is obviously visible then the hint become more easy and clear..

more artistic work will create more doubt !


----------



## Hyde

Asim Aquil said:


> Sab baatein choro, who is that bichari Ghulabo team?


I had shared all pictures from original teams so for a change I wanted to share a picture where the uniform is not recognizable. That picture was taken from "Calton & United Series" participating South Africa, New Zealand & Australia and South Africa wore this weird dress 

Later on the dress code was changed for the South African team or may be it was only for this series.






*Here is the scorecard of this match

11th Match: Australia v South Africa at Perth, Jan 18, 1998 | Cricket Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo*



WAR-rior said:


> he he ! rite.......but i was talking bout the pat symcox pic.whos da batsman...i assume its an aussie batsman......
> 
> also the point i was making is, if the photo shop work is obviously visible then the hint become more easy and clear..
> 
> more artistic work will create more doubt !


Yes thats an Aussie batsmen. The scorecard is posted above


----------



## WAR-rior

next pic ???


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> kumara sangakaara !



right!

Next)


----------



## Hyde

nee hints guyz?

seems difficult for you


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> nee hints guyz?
> 
> seems difficult for you



wait yaar......atleast let us see properly for some time....analysis needs tym !


----------



## Hyde

right take your time buddy 

if possible try to recognize the Umpire as well


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> right!
> 
> Next)



is it wayne parnell !

if not then i need hint !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> is it wayne parnell !
> 
> if not then i need hint !



amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!! genius!!!!!!!!!

how did you find out 

Trust me I designed this picture last year... and when i saw it today - i couldn't recognize myself 

Had to read the name to know who actually he is 

Original Picture


----------



## ps80

oh well!!!


----------



## Hyde

Next)


----------



## Hyde

ps80 said:


> oh well!!!



oh well se aage bhi kuch hota hai?

what is oh well? please complete your sentence when you reply


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!! genius!!!!!!!!!
> 
> how did you find out
> 
> Trust me I designed this picture last year... and when i saw it today - i couldn't recognize myself
> 
> Had to read the name to know who actually he is
> 
> Original Picture



is the umpire ian gould......coz thats what i asumed....if its true than maan..i need a nobel prize.....


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> is the umpire ian gould......coz thats what i asumed....if its true than maan..i need a nobel prize.....



Now that was not Ian Gould

This picture was taken from Under-19s World Cup in 2008

Here is the scorecard of that match

Final: India Under-19s v South Africa Under-19s at Kuala Lumpur, Mar 2, 2008 | Cricket Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo

I think its Peter Hartley

by face...i can't recognize him - but in that match Peter Hartley and Gary Baxter were the umpires and i believe Peter Hartley has greater resemblance to this picture


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> Now that was not Ian Gould
> 
> This picture was taken from Under-19s World Cup in 2008
> 
> Here is the scorecard of that match
> 
> Final: India Under-19s v South Africa Under-19s at Kuala Lumpur, Mar 2, 2008 | Cricket Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo
> 
> I think its Peter Hartley
> 
> by face...i can't recognize him - but in that match Peter Hartley and Gary Baxter were the umpires and i believe Peter Hartley has greater resemblance to this picture



nice.....ohh missed my nobel prize.....


----------



## Hyde

seems like yeh bhoot thori mushkil hai 

if you could recognize parnell that easily - i am sure this was even easier.... Parnell I thought will take some time

Lets see how long you require for this picture 

I can wait for hours... no worries...

and will try to count the number of questions each member has answered so far  lets see who is the winner so far


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> Next)



slazenger V200 bat : It has to be ALEC STEWART !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> slazenger V200 bat : It has to be ALEC STEWART !





awesome awesome!!!!

just amazing - it is indeed Alec Stewart 

I am sure if you were not here - many peoples would be scratching their heads and trying to find the answer of these questions

Next


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> awesome awesome!!!!
> 
> just amazing - it is indeed Alec Stewart
> 
> I am sure if you were not here - many peoples would be scratching their heads and trying to find the answer of these questions
> 
> Next



henry olonga !


----------



## Hyde

Class ka damagh hai tumhara - ya phir kahin se dekh raha ho 

are you recognizing yourself or some website/software? or there are 50 peoples in your room everyone trying to find the name 

Correct Answer

Next)


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> Class ka damagh hai tumhara - ya phir kahin se dekh raha ho
> 
> are you recognizing yourself or some website/software? or there are 50 peoples in your room everyone trying to find the name
> 
> Correct Answer
> 
> Next)



dude ! do u really think recognizing olonga was problem...look at his hair style......only he has that......

for alec stewart, i saw his bat......unique for him

for parnell, i saw his action and shirt......its written 'south'. and since south was in right direction, it has to be left hand bowler with that kind of action.....

DEKHA JAAYE TO ITS NOT FACE THAT RECOGNIZE A CRICKETER...

ITS HIS STYLE AND UR KNOWLEDGE TO RECOGNIZE HIM.....

agar mere paas software hota to mera record 100% hota.....

and do u think i wud have missed that of gilchrist and haynes.... 



yaar 20 saal se cricket dekh rahe hain......ab itna to haq banta hai......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

indeed..... I waw praising u in last post.... I know u r recognizing the player by hints deliberately left or ignored by me.... Yes u were recognizing correctly....


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> Class ka damagh hai tumhara - ya phir kahin se dekh raha ho
> 
> are you recognizing yourself or some website/software? or there are 50 peoples in your room everyone trying to find the name
> 
> Correct Answer
> 
> Next)



this looks like some domestic cricket match......

are u sure hes played 25 test and 25 odis?


----------



## Hyde

yes he has.................for first hint i can tell u he has played 100+ ODIs ....sorry can't tell how many


----------



## Hyde

You can ask some questions to shorten your list


----------



## WAR-rior

i guess hes from pakistan . any considerable hint ?


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> i guess hes from pakistan . any considerable hint ?



1) He is not from Pakistan
2) He has played 100+ ODI matches
3) The picture is not flipped


----------



## Hyde

ok I give more hints

4) He is not an Asian
5) He is a batsmen


----------



## WAR-rior

UPUL Tharanga !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> UPUL Tharanga !



I said above... He is not an Asian 

Wrong answer


----------



## Hyde

The reason why you are finding difficulty to recognize this player is that he is/was an average player

Although he has played 100+ ODIs and good number of test matches too but he does not have a very remarkable performance in both formats of this game


----------



## WAR-rior

well just leave it......put another one....lets wait for someone to answer this !

i think...hes a zimbabwean ! is it?


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> The reason why you are finding difficulty to recognize this player is that he is/was an average player
> 
> Although he has played 100+ ODIs and good number of test matches too but he does not have a very remarkable performance in both formats of this game



thing that matters is .theres nothing unique in this pic to be recognized....

i was contemplating with skin colour and helmet distorted logo..... but not working !

NEXT PIC PLZ !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> thing that matters is .theres nothing unique in this pic to be recognized....
> 
> i was contemplating with skin colour and helmet distorted logo..... but not working !
> 
> NEXT PIC PLZ !



that was Wavell Hinds from West Indies

*Wavell Hinds | Cricket Players and Officials | ESPN Cricinfo*






didn't want to leave any unanswered question


----------



## Hyde

Next) - This is oldie so you must focus on old players to recognize him


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> that was Wavell Hinds from West Indies
> 
> *Wavell Hinds | Cricket Players and Officials | ESPN Cricinfo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't want to leave any unanswered question


self delete


----------



## hembo

^^^ Why did u answer it yourself Zaki?

I guessed him right.. but you already answered.. I also guessed Olonga, Nathan Astle and Mohamed Sami right.. But alas, I was late.


----------



## hembo

Zaki said:


> Next) - This is oldie so you must focus on old players to recognize him



Jeff Thomson?


----------



## Hyde

hembo said:


> Jeff Thomson?



lo jee we have another Genius around! 

Indeed thats Jeff Thomson!

Famous Aussies bowler


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> Next) - This is oldie so you must focus on old players to recognize him



Jeffory thompson !


----------



## WAR-rior

shite !


----------



## Hyde

I thought i shared another pic



WAR-rior said:


> shite !



no worries recognize this picture then


----------



## ajtr

logon lo Aql kab ayegi.Matches fix hote hain fir bhi log cricket ke peeche deewane hain.


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> I thought i shared another pic
> 
> 
> 
> no worries recognize this picture then



ryan harris.......

and the earlier **** was coz i worked so hard to get it right and when i did it was just a minute befor answered by hembo......


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> ryan harris.......
> 
> and the earlier **** was coz i worked so hard to get it right and when i did it was just a minute befor answered by hembo......





thats not Ryan Harris

and i believe you - Good to know that you found Jeff Thomson too


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> thats not Ryan Harris
> 
> and i believe you - Good to know that you found Jeff Thomson too


then my second guess is ashley giles !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> then my second guess is ashley giles !


----------



## WAR-rior

is baar to theek hi hona chahiye ! 

Kevin Pietersen !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> is baar to theek hi hona chahiye !
> 
> Kevin Pietersen !





ok i make little easier for you.... the picture was flipped and was not designed by me






He is a Fast Bowler


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> ok i make little easier for you.... the picture was flipped and was not designed by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Fast Bowler



mitchelle johnson !

with this angel his action is so obvious......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> mitchelle johnson !



Finally!!!

Yes its Michel Johnson

next


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> Yes its Michel Johnson
> 
> next



dennis lillee !


----------



## Hyde

yes right!

Next)


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> yes right!
> 
> Next)



andre adams ?


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> andre adams ?


----------



## WAR-rior

hint plz !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> hint plz !



He is Asian


----------



## DesiGuy

sohaib akthar.


----------



## Hyde

DesiGuy said:


> sohaib akthar.


----------



## DesiGuy

all right. just tell me his name and than i will recognize him 4 u.


----------



## Hyde

DesiGuy said:


> all right. just tell me his name and than i will recognize him 4 u.


----------



## DesiGuy

just pm me. i won't tell others. between me and u.


----------



## Hyde

DesiGuy said:


> just pm me. i won't tell others. between me and u.



done!...............


----------



## SpArK

ashish Nehra?


----------



## WAR-rior

is the pic flipped or original !


----------



## Hyde

BENNY said:


> ashish Nehra?





---------- Post added at 04:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 AM ----------




WAR-rior said:


> is the pic flipped or original !



Original.......................


----------



## SpArK

saqlian mushtaq?


----------



## Hyde

ok i give you one clue................ look at his small beard - many times he doesn't shave and grow hairs upto this level


----------



## WAR-rior

praveen kumar !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> praveen kumar !



phew!!!

True - thats Praveen Kumar 

ok anybody else wants to share a picture? i need some rest for couple of hours


----------



## Indiarox

Zaki said:


> yes right!
> 
> Next)



Praveen Kumar


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> phew!!!
> 
> True - thats Praveen Kumar
> 
> ok anybody else wants to share a picture? i need some rest for couple of hours



indeed phew !


----------



## DesiGuy

zaki just pm me that he is......i am not telling anybody, otherwise he won't trust me again. :smoking:


----------



## Indiarox

Zaki said:


> phew!!!
> 
> True - thats Praveen Kumar
> 
> ok anybody else wants to share a picture? i need some rest for couple of hours



Here is a simple one..........


----------



## WAR-rior

Indiarox said:


> Here is a simple one..........



RAHUL DRAVID !


----------



## WAR-rior

dude. dont directly take the link address......

the name is specified in the address itself......


----------



## Hyde

and also don't colour too much that it is completely unrecognisable......... at least have some features from where we can recognize


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> and also don't colour too much that it is completely unrecognisable......... at least have some features from where we can recognize



no yaar..its ok for those players whose style itself is the clue.....so no need for any relevant one !


----------



## Hyde

next)


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> next)



GRAHAM GOOCHH !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> GRAHAM GOOCHH !



guess very quickly!

wow kya baat hai Janab


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> guess very quickly!
> 
> wow kya baat hai Janab



SHAHID AFRIDI !

style hi bata deta hai !


----------



## WAR-rior

KYA ZAK !

throw me some challenge ! P


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> KYA ZAK !
> 
> throw me some challenge ! P



i do have some more difficult (or should i say forgotten cricketing legends) but i am afraid not many peoples will know about them. You are good i am sure you can do that - but not many peoples here 

Yes that was Afridi

will share more pictures later on - bye for a while - I am going to sleep very soon


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

BENNY said:


> ^^^
> Damien Martyn.





Zaki said:


> Martyn seems a good answer to me
> 
> where are you Salman Khan? right or wrong?



Correct!
The first one gets thanks


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

guess !!


----------



## kugga

muSALMAN Khan said:


> guess !!



steven fleming?? just a guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzad Sultan

kugga said:


> steven fleming?? just a guess



Agree with your guess


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

kugga said:


> steven fleming?? just a guess



Right!!


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

A bit tough.


----------



## Last Hope

muSALMAN Khan said:


> A bit tough.



Dude!
Why dont you write the country names with the players??
ill go with Abdul Qadir, as he had similar action!


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Dude!
> Why dont you write the country names with the players??
> ill go with Abdul Qadir, as he had similar action!



Wrong!!
He is from South Asia.
Again!!
Not from Bangladesh.Not from Sri Lanka.
Guess it now!!(India or Pakistan)


----------



## JonAsad

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Dude!
> Why dont you write the country names with the players??
> ill go with Abdul Qadir, as he had similar action!



saqlain mushtaq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------




JonAsad said:


> saqlain mushtaq



Wrong!


----------



## JonAsad

what???///

he definately looks like saqlain mushtaq


----------



## Last Hope

muSALMAN Khan said:


> ---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong!



Kapil dev?


----------



## JonAsad

oo i c the mustache now, Anil Kumble


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

JonAsad said:


> what???///
> 
> he definately looks like saqlain mushtaq





proudpakistanistudent said:


> Kapil dev?





JonAsad said:


> oo i c the mustache now, Anil Kumble



WWWWWwwrong


----------



## Last Hope

JonAsad said:


> oo i c the mustache now, Anil Kumble



hes not as cheerful as this picture!!


----------



## muSALMAN Khan




----------



## Indiarox

muSALMAN Khan said:


> A bit tough.



J.Srinath.......


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

Indiarox said:


> J.Srinath.......



Wrong


----------



## Indiarox

muSALMAN Khan said:


>



Muttiah Muralitharan


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

Indiarox said:


> Muttiah Muralitharan




No
He is from India or Pakistan.


----------



## Last Hope

Danish kaneria!!


----------



## JonAsad

Indiarox said:


> J.Srinath.......



look at the bend of his back, definately not a fast bowler.


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Danish kaneria!!






---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------

Ofc!
He is a spinner


----------



## JonAsad

Need Hint:

is he a regular bowler or part timer?


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

JonAsad said:


> Need Hint:
> 
> is he a regular bowler or part timer?



All rounder.
Another hint:He has retired more than a decade and a half ago!


----------



## JonAsad

Laxman Sivaramakrishnan?


----------



## ironman

ravi shasthri.


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

JonAsad said:


> hello .... Hint plzzz



What!?
He is an allrounder.
Retired about 15 years ago.
And he is pretty tall.


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

ironman said:


> ravi shasthri.




Finally!
Correct!


----------



## JonAsad

oo boI, you should have told us he is a commentator now


----------



## Last Hope

Next one please!!


----------



## Indiarox

S.D...........


----------



## muSALMAN Khan




----------



## JonAsad

Lol.. Vaas, Chaminda Vaas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

._.


----------



## JonAsad

^^ Nasir Hussein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

My Turn
That should be EZ to guess


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

JonAsad said:


> ^^ Nasir Hussein



right


----------



## Last Hope

Nasir hussein???
(Edit: Ooops! Late)


----------



## Last Hope

JonAsad said:


> My Turn
> That should be EZ to guess



Abdul Razzaq??
Body Shape shows it! 

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 PM ----------




muSALMAN Khan said:


> right



Murlidharan!


----------



## JonAsad

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Abdul Razzaq??
> Body Shape shows it!



Nope


----------



## Last Hope

JonAsad said:


> Nope



Damn easy!
Salman butt!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

how did you figure it out?

Original


----------



## Last Hope

JonAsad said:


> how did you figure it out?



Body shape, fitness...


----------



## Last Hope

Next one please!
(PS: Id give pretty tough ones, but i dunno how to upload on pdf  )


----------



## WAR-rior

He He ! seem like u guyz had a ball when me and zak were out !


----------



## Last Hope

WAR-rior said:


> He He ! seem like u guyz had a ball when me and zak were out !



Now give us some challenge!


----------



## WAR-rior

muSALMAN Khan said:


> right



Darren Sammy !


----------



## Last Hope

Self delete


----------



## Last Hope




----------



## Last Hope

Guess this one!!


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

WAR-rior said:


> Darren Sammy !





proudpakistanistudent said:


> Abdul Razzaq??
> Body Shape shows it!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Murlidharan!


Both are wrong!
Keep guessing.

Its tough!!





---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------




proudpakistanistudent said:


> Guess this one!!



Raja!
King!
Ramiz Raja!


----------



## WAR-rior

proudpakistanistudent said:


>



dennis lillee !

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------




proudpakistanistudent said:


> Guess this one!!



rameez raja !


----------



## Last Hope

Got it right!
Now wait for the next one!


----------



## WAR-rior

muSALMAN Khan said:


> right



bowling with a watch......

FIDEL EDWARDS !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Guess this bowler!!


----------



## WAR-rior

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Guess this bowler!!



Unique Bowling Action !

Abdul Qadir !


----------



## Last Hope

WAR-rior said:


> Unique Bowling Action !
> 
> Abdul Qadir !



Damn easy right?
He was my fav!

Now this one!


----------



## WAR-rior

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Damn easy right?
> He was my fav!
> 
> Now this one!



u gotta be kiddin !

SRT !


----------



## Last Hope

WAR-rior said:


> u gotta be kiddin !
> 
> SRT !



Full name please!


----------



## Last Hope

Pass this if you CAN!!


----------



## Enigma

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Full name please!



Sunny Rasool Tukaram 

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------




proudpakistanistudent said:


> Pass this if you CAN!!



Sir. Don Bradman ?


----------



## Last Hope

Enigma said:


> Sunny Rasool Tukaram



Wrong Answer !!

---------- Post added at 08:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 PM ----------




Enigma said:


> Sunny Rasool Tukaram
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Sir. Don Bradman ?



Nup!


----------



## WAR-rior

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Full name please!



yaar tum bhi na....poori duniya mein sirf 1 hi SRT hai...

Sachin Ramesh Tendulkar !


----------



## Hyde

muSALMAN Khan said:


> right



oh well i see this is only unresolved question so far?

i think Mukhaya Ntini?


----------



## Hyde

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Damn easy right?
> He was my fav!
> 
> Now this one!



is it tendulkar himself?


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> oh well i see this is only unresolved question so far?
> 
> i think Mukhaya Ntini?



i answered it long time back !

Its Fidel Edwards !


----------



## Hyde

next) - This is oldie


----------



## Last Hope

Yup!
It was Tendulkar...
and second one anyone??


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

Zaki said:


> oh well i see this is only unresolved question so far?
> 
> i think Mukhaya Ntini?



War-ior answered it!
Fidel Edwards!


----------



## muSALMAN Khan




----------



## WAR-rior

muSALMAN Khan said:


>



Rohit Sharma !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> next) - This is oldie



Seem like tendulkarbut...he isint leftie...


----------



## Pk_Thunder

muSALMAN Khan said:


>



Its Rohit Sharma

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> next) - This is oldie



Wasim Akram ?


----------



## Last Hope

WAR-rior said:


> Wasim Akram ?



Dont think so....


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

Yes its rohit sharma
Guess this one!


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> Wasim Akram ?





@topic

please stick with one picture at a time.... not share more than 1 pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

muSALMAN Khan said:


> Yes its rohit sharma
> Guess this one!



Alastair Cook !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

Boom!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Hyde

none of the above so far

PS: Only War-rior can recognize it among the active members at the moment

HE is old player


----------



## WAR-rior

Halt guyz !
No more pics now

2 pics are yet to be answered.....










1st brain storm on this...then we will move fwd !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> none of the above so far
> 
> PS: Only War-rior can recognize it among the active members at the moment
> 
> HE is old player



dude, plz give some hint..... theres nothing in there to contemplate....

and the action too is very cliche !

now i know hes a leftie and is bowling over the wicket !

hes an asian.

what else ?


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> dude, plz give some hint..... theres nothing in there to contemplate....
> 
> and the action too is very cliche !



He played 1975 World Cup


----------



## Last Hope

WAR-rior said:


> Halt guyz !
> No more pics now
> 
> 2 pics are yet to be answered.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st brain storm on this...then we will move fwd !



Wanna know he answer??
Or wait!
A hint!!
He is said 'A giant of the game'

Easiest one!!


----------



## Last Hope

WAR-rior said:


> Halt guyz !
> No more pics now
> 
> 2 pics are yet to be answered.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st brain storm on this...then we will move fwd !



Clive Lloyd??


----------



## Last Hope

*Bernard Julien*

He played 75 WC, is a left arm fast medium, from West indies, similar hair style!!


----------



## Last Hope

Anyone one the thread??
Zaki, just tellme the name of the team he played in!!


----------



## amigo

weesly hall?????


----------



## WAR-rior

S. Venkatraghvan ?


----------



## Last Hope

amigo said:


> weesly hall?????



Wesley Hall was a West Indian.
He was right armed, so from here we can guess that the asnwer is wrong..


----------



## Last Hope

WAR-rior said:


> S. Venkatraghvan ?



Please mention the picture you are talking about!
There are two _ON_ during now!


----------



## muSALMAN Khan




----------



## Hyde

proudpakistanistudent said:


> *Bernard Julien*
> 
> He played 75 WC, is a left arm fast medium, from West indies, similar hair style!!


very very close but he is not that one

hint: the picture was flpped  and not created by me


proudpakistanistudent said:


> Anyone one the thread??
> Zaki, just tellme the name of the team he played in!!



thats "Wally Hammond" of England


----------



## amigo

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Clive Lloyd??



lance gibbs???


----------



## WAR-rior

muSALMAN Khan said:


>



Parthiv Patel !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> very very close but he is not that one
> 
> hint: the picture was flpped  and not created by me
> 
> 
> thats "Wally Hammond" of England



You got wally hammond right (and i know EXACTLY how you got that  LoC right??  )


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> very very close but he is not that one
> 
> hint: the picture was flpped  and not created by me
> 
> 
> thats "Wally Hammond" of England



ohh yes..its walter hammond.....good one !


----------



## Last Hope

*Andy Roberts??*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Pass this if anyone does, he wins the game !!!

This is the picture:


Like it???


----------



## Last Hope

Name the bowler!
(Match against Surrey)

Enough hint given !!


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

Guess!!_!


----------



## WAR-rior

dude, let the earlier pics get answered.. then we will go forward !


----------



## Last Hope

muSALMAN Khan said:


> Guess!!_!



Shane Warne


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Shane Warne



Nope.
And i have no idea of the pic of the player you have posted!
He is beyond my thinking!

---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------






Hint:He is not from Asia!!


----------



## amigo

muSALMAN Khan said:


> Nope.
> And i have no idea of the pic of the player you have posted!
> He is beyond my thinking!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hint:He is not from Asia!!



andrew flintoff


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

amigo said:


> andrew flintoff


----------



## WAR-rior

muSALMAN Khan said:


> Guess!!_!



simon jones!


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

WAR-rior said:


> simon jones!



NO!!!
Ok hint.
He is pretty new to International cricket.


----------



## Last Hope

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Name the bowler!
> (Match against Surrey)
> 
> Enough hint given !!



Dont forget this pic!!
Pretty tough, but not for Zaki, as i know how he searches for those that he couldnt recognise!!


----------



## Last Hope

proudpakistanistudent said:


> *Andy Roberts??*



Zaki, you there?


----------



## WAR-rior

siddle????

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------




proudpakistanistudent said:


> Zaki, you there?



its not andy roberts !


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

WAR-rior said:


> siddle????
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> its not andy roberts !



Nope!
Not even Siddle.
Another Hint:
He is from a country,which is west to India.


----------



## WAR-rior

muSALMAN Khan said:


> Nope!
> Not even Siddle.
> Another Hint:
> He is from a country,which is west to India.



dale steyn !


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

WAR-rior said:


> dale steyn !


----------



## Hyde

this is getting irritated - please share pics one by one


----------



## Hyde

proudpakistanistudent said:


> *Andy Roberts??*



Yes that was Andy Roberts


----------



## WAR-rior

ohh is it......

good one PPS!


----------



## Hyde

@PPS

i have seen this chap - par zehan main naam nahi aa raha 
so hints do please


----------



## WAR-rior

koi commentator lag raha hai shayad !


----------



## WAR-rior

muSALMAN Khan said:


> Guess!!_!



Andre Nel !
or
Umar Gul !
or
Mornie Morkel !


----------



## Last Hope

Alright...
The hint is, he used to play in 1968...


----------



## Mirza Jatt

@ Proudpakistansudent - he is Bob Cottam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

yes bob cottam from hampshire !

good one !


----------



## Last Hope

WAR-rior said:


> yes bob cottam from hampshire !
> 
> good one !



You dont actually know who he was.
You googled for it after Indian Jatt gave the answer...


----------



## WAR-rior

proudpakistanistudent said:


> You dont actually know who he was.
> You googled for it after Indian Jatt gave the answer...



did i say it was my answer?

are u such a immature kid to not understand that i was APPRECIATING JATT....... read the 'good one' in my sentence !

and for ur information i dont need to fake anything nor am i a fake person to do such stupid acts.....

Period !


----------



## Last Hope

WAR-rior said:


> did i say it was my answer?
> 
> are u such a immature kid to not understand that i was APPRECIATING JATT....... read the 'good one' in my sentence !
> 
> and for ur information i dont need to fake anything nor am i a fake person to do such stupid acts.....
> 
> Period !



This could be seen in many of you posts...You are appriciating, then showing as you know the person really well....anyways, i am not in a mood to fight, just resume the game.


----------



## WAR-rior

proudpakistanistudent said:


> This could be seen in many of you posts...You are appriciating, then showing as you know the person really well....anyways, i am not in a mood to fight, just resume the game.




i dont know what da heck u talking bout.....but alright....lets continue!


----------



## WAR-rior

next pic plz !


----------



## Last Hope

Guess this one!!


----------



## Last Hope

AND this one too!
I know, pretty easy ones....got no time to make em difficult!


----------



## WAR-rior

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Guess this one!!



viv richards !


----------



## Last Hope

This one...
Hints: A legendery player, even more legendery pull shots...


----------



## WAR-rior

oye relax ! 1 pic at a time !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> Andre Nel !
> or
> Umar Gul !
> or
> Mornie Morkel !



Morkel zayada lagta hai


----------



## Hyde

proudpakistanistudent said:


> This one...
> Hints: A legendery player, even more legendery pull shots...



seems like its "Gordon Greenidge" ?

I think yes


----------



## WAR-rior

proudpakistanistudent said:


> This one...
> Hints: A legendery player, even more legendery pull shots...



Gordon Greenidge !


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> seems like its "Gordon Greenidge" ?
> 
> I think yes



yes he is...... how can u fuget the jodi of haynes-greenidge !

sachin ganguly of old times !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> yes he is...... how can u fuget the jodi of haynes-greenidge !
> 
> sachin ganguly of old times !



I haven't 

So I was right


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> yes he is...... how can u fuget the jodi of haynes-greenidge !
> 
> sachin ganguly of old times !



who is the wicket-keeper behind Greenidge? 

Gawaskar is a fielder but wicket keeper seems Gora to me


----------



## WAR-rior

as far as i remember, there was only 1 gora in indian team.....roger binny !

i think this might be a westindies vs world 11 !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

May be not the best picture I have shared so far - but lets see if anyone can guess it.... just copying this picture from somewhere


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> May be not the best picture I have shared so far - but lets see if anyone can guess it.... just copying this picture from somewhere



misbah ???


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> misbah ???



Nops................


----------



## Indestructible

Habibul Bashar I think?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Indestructible said:


> Habibul Bashar I think?



Correct!!!!!!! Well guessed


----------



## WAR-rior

might be habibul basher !

if not the is he saeed ajmal ?


----------



## WAR-rior

next pic !


----------



## Hyde

Guess these two


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> Guess these two



MOIN KHAN

AMIR SOHAIL !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> MOIN KHAN
> 
> AMIR SOHAIL !



absolutely correct!

now this is gonnai be easy one






He along with his partner used to be one of my favourite pair from his team


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Zaki said:


> absolutely correct!
> 
> now this is gonnai be easy one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He along with his partner used to be one of my favourite pair from his team



Waqar younis ??


----------



## BlackenTheSky

*Guess the cricketer??*


----------



## Hyde

blackenthesky said:


> Waqar younis ??


----------



## Hyde

blackenthesky said:


> *Guess the cricketer??*



Sana Mir..... your link tells her name itself

and I knew she is a women from Pakistan cricket team so it would not have been hard to guess it right


----------



## JanjaWeed

Zaki said:


> absolutely correct!
> 
> now this is gonnai be easy one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He along with his partner used to be one of my favourite pair from his team



i think i know this one.. is it curtley ambrose??


----------



## Hyde

StreetHawk said:


> i think i know this one.. is it curtley ambrose??





Yep....thats Curtley Ambrose 

He alongwith Courtney Walsh used to be one of the deadliest bowlers of 1990s.

Very tall, very fast and very accurate. They manage to demolish almost every team in the world


----------



## JanjaWeed

Zaki said:


> Yep....thats Curtley Ambrose
> 
> He alongwith Courtney Walsh used to be one of the deadliest bowlers of 1990s.
> 
> Very tall, very fast and very accurate. They manage to demolish almost every team in the world



at last.. managed one!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

next)


----------



## Indestructible

Ramnaresh Sarwan??? It is pretty hard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> absolutely correct!
> 
> now this is gonnai be easy one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He along with his partner used to be one of my favourite pair from his team



Arre, curtly ambrose hai......other person u talking bout is courtney walsh !


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> Sana Mir..... your link tells her name itself
> 
> and I knew she is a women from Pakistan cricket team so it would not have been hard to guess it right



also to add.shes da opener and frankly what a beauty !


----------



## Hyde

Indestructible said:


> Ramnaresh Sarwan??? It is pretty hard



well done!

thats Sarwan

Next)


----------



## WAR-rior

seems i am a bit late today.....just came back and saw so many are answered....good going guyz !


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> well done!
> 
> thats Sarwan
> 
> Next)



again sarwan !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> again sarwan !



hehehe well guessed! 

I thought some peoples will be confused ke abhi bola hai to koi aur hi ho ga 

next)


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> hehehe well guessed!
> 
> I thought some peoples will be confused ke abhi bola hai to koi aur hi ho ga
> 
> next)



Mohammed AAmir !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> Mohammed AAmir !



finally finally finally!!!!!

I can say!!!

that you are wrong 

Wrong Anwer


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> finally finally finally!!!!!
> 
> I can say!!!
> 
> that you are wrong
> 
> Wrong Anwer



sami or yasser arafat!

if not gimmi a hint !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> sami or yasser arafat!
> 
> if not gimmi a hint !



thats Mohammad Sami 

next)


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> thats Mohammad Sami
> 
> next)



naeem islam?


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> naeem islam?


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


>



hes from bangladesh.

mushfiqur rahim?


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> hes from bangladesh.
> 
> mushfiqur rahim?


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


>



i dont think its aftab or mahmudullah

hint de bhai......


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> i dont think its aftab or mahmudullah
> 
> hint de bhai......





Its not from Bangladesh

next hint mili gi jab aap agla jawab do ge to  or you can ask question and i will reply


----------



## WAR-rior

ohh ****..yaar neend mein hun main...this id frm west indies.....

adrian barath?


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> ohh ****..yaar neend mein hun main...this id frm west indies.....
> 
> adrian barath?



 

Edit: Yes he is from West Indies


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> Edit: Yes he is from West Indies



sarwan again?
or 
denesh ramdin?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> sarwan again?





Yes yes yes he was sarwan 

you are good!

next)


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> Yes yes yes he was sarwan
> 
> you are good!
> 
> next)



hershelle gibbs !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> hershelle gibbs !


----------



## WAR-rior

boucher???


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> boucher???



 all i can tell you is you are very close 

wrong answer


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> all i can tell you is you are very close
> 
> wrong answer



kallis or mckenzie !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> kallis or mckenzie !



oh yaar 1 - 1 bande ka naam liya karo 

yes its Neil Mckenzie 

Great answer

ok man i am bit tired so will ask more tomorrow  bye for now


----------



## Last Hope

proudpakistanistudent said:


> AND this one too!
> I know, pretty easy ones....got no time to make em difficult!



Forgot this young one from India???


----------



## WAR-rior

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Forgot this young one from India???



bachchu...hes an australian......now i am figuring out who is he ?

bas time nahin mil raha !


----------



## Roby

proudpakistanistudent said:


> AND this one too!
> I know, pretty easy ones....got no time to make em difficult!



Umar Gul .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Forgot this young one from India???



Umar Gul

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

next)


----------



## Hyde

the picture I shared above is photoshopped 

You have to find the face behind the bowler 

If you can find from the artistic images you can surely find from here too


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

Hi back again!
Try it!


----------



## Hyde

muSALMAN Khan said:


> Hi back again!
> Try it!



First of all I requested several times to please share one picture at a time

secondly you have embedded fake stickers in the picture if I am not wrong. 3G hasn't been curled like the way it was supposed to be after you added the bubble in the picture.

Australia's Logo is also not at the right place of a shirt and more likely added by you.

Looks like its a spinner and either from England or Australia


----------



## Last Hope

muSALMAN Khan said:


> Hi back again!
> Try it!



Ricky ponting or Michael Clarke!


----------



## Enigma

muSALMAN Khan said:


> Hi back again!
> Try it!



Nathan Hauritz of Australia ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muSALMAN Khan

Zaki said:


> First of all I requested several times to please share one picture at a time
> 
> secondly you have embedded fake stickers in the picture I am not wrong. 3G hasn't been curled like that way it was supposed to be after you added the bubble in the picture.
> 
> Australia's Logo is also not at the right place of a shirt and more likely added by you.
> 
> Looks like its a spinner and either from England or Australia




Sorry for posting it at a time when others were on!
My bad
I didn't get the rest of the post yours 
Yea ok,he is from England or Australia

---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------




Enigma said:


> Nathan Hauritz of Australia ?



Correct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Enigma

Khan am i correct ?


----------



## muSALMAN Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> next)



Michael Holdings????


----------



## WAR-rior

muSALMAN Khan said:


> Hi back again!
> Try it!



Nathan hauritz !


----------



## WAR-rior

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Michael Holdings????



hes asking the faded poster on his back...otherwise the picture is of Reon King !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> hes asking the faded poster on his back...otherwise the picture is of Reon King !



oh actually i copied from somewhere and they said the hidden picture is of Reon King 

I was looking for King


----------



## Hyde

next) I respect this guy because he was more of a clinical bowler than being just an aggressor. He was a thinking bowler


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> next) I respect this guy because he was more of a clinical bowler than being just an aggressor. He was a thinking bowler



Shane Bond !


----------



## Hyde

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Shane Bond !





Bond is ke baal ke barabar bhi nahi hai


----------



## Last Hope

Self delete due to request of Zaki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> Bond is ke baal ke barabar bhi nahi hai



Action is too similar to Glenn McGrath!


----------



## Hyde

proudpakistanistudent said:


> I never heard of Reon King !!



oops I take my words back............ I haven't seen king playing in the ground... but i have seen him in the tv only

Please removed my quotation from your post as i am going to edit my original post  thanks

Reon King | Cricket Players and Officials | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## WAR-rior

mcgrath himself !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> mcgrath himself !



He was a genius bowler isn't it?

correct! Australia never bitten a dust until McGrath and Shane Warne remained their striking bowlers

next)


----------



## WAR-rior

Salim Malik !


----------



## Hyde

correct as always and that was probably the easiest one?

now this could be interesting


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> correct as always and that was probably the easiest one?
> 
> now this could be interesting



chris gayle !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

but seems more like protagonist of APOCALYPTO !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> chris gayle !



even I recognized at first sight 

Yes thats Chris Gayle!

Original Picture:


----------



## WAR-rior

look at his freakin muscles dude !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> even I recognized at first sight
> 
> Yes thats Chris Gayle!
> 
> Original Picture:



Awsome body!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

next)


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> next)



akmal !

kamran or umar!

both are so similar !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> akmal !
> 
> kamran or umar!
> 
> both are so similar !



please answer one by one 

none of the above


----------



## Last Hope

Imran Nazeer (AS bat)


----------



## Hyde

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Kami (AS bat, i.e. too old match!)


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


>



Check it again bro!!!


----------



## Hyde

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Imran Nazeer (AS bat)


----------



## Last Hope

Abdur razzaq plays similar shots, but he doesnt usually wear T shirts....


----------



## WAR-rior

Misbah ul Haq ?


----------



## Hyde

none of the above so far 

ab kya poori team ka naam lo ge


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> none of the above so far
> 
> ab kya poori team ka naam lo ge



I think i have taken too many chances!
So my LAST try on this pic!

Imran Farhat!


----------



## Last Hope

Meanwhile, lets get to the second pic! (Silent Protest against the first  )


----------



## WAR-rior

its not a flipped pic...so no left handers !


----------



## Hyde

proudpakistanistudent said:


> I think i have taken too many chances!
> So my LAST try on this pic!
> 
> Imran Farhat!


nops not imran farhat


WAR-rior said:


> its not a flipped pic...so no left handers !



speaking to me?

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------

Hint: Its a new comer - currently playing in our squad

check the recent matches and you will find his name


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> next)



Fawad Alam!


----------



## WAR-rior

He He ! Faisal Iqbal ! 
Miandad ka bhateeja !

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------




proudpakistanistudent said:


> Fawad Alam!



fawad lefty hai !


----------



## Hyde

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Fawad Alam!


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> He He ! Faisal Iqbal !
> Miandad ka bhateeja !
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> fawad lefty hai !


----------



## Hyde

time for another hint?


----------



## WAR-rior

asad shafiq ? opener !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> asad shafiq ? opener !










Finally!!!! Yes thats Asad Shafiq 

===============================

Next)


----------



## WAR-rior

alastair cook ?


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> alastair cook ?





===================================

next)


----------



## WAR-rior

Kapil paaji !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> Kapil paaji !



Indeed!!!


----------



## Hyde

so you need hints????????????????? or am i asking too early 

by the way my pictures bank is now over so i have to create new pictures myself  - so that means i won't able to share in fact pace like before


----------



## WAR-rior

ohh sorry ! was busy.....

interesting pic....wud need to work on it !


----------



## BackStabber

can I play too?


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> Indeed!!!



Kapil dev again ??
Tch tch...guys, you are forgetting one picture on previous page!





BackStabber said:


> can I play too?



Sure!
untill you start backstabbing...


----------



## WAR-rior

think its a pakistani batsman......do give some hints plz !


----------



## Last Hope

WAR-rior said:


> think its a pakistani batsman......do give some hints plz !



Saleem Yousuf!


----------



## Hyde

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Kapil dev again ??
> Tch tch...guys, you are forgetting one picture on previous page



see War-rior.... although you are a Champ

But this time PPS beat you into this 

Yes this is Kapil dev again!

It was one of these pictures- you can match it yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

no PPS - you were right before....

==================

next)






that was my last picture for now


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> no PPS - you were right before....
> 
> ==================
> 
> next)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was my last picture for now



BRIAN CHARLES LARA


----------



## BackStabber

Zaki said:


> no PPS - you were right before....
> 
> ==================
> 
> next)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was my last picture for now



Kidding? Its lara for sure


----------



## Evil Flare

Brian Charles Lara


----------



## Hyde

yes that was correct!

now somebody else can share more pictures if you want 

I will share later on....bit tired now


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> no PPS - you were right before....
> 
> ==================
> 
> next)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was my last picture for now



---------------


----------



## Hyde

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Dwayne Bravo





3 logon ne sahi jawab diya meray bhai
aur ab tum yeh jawab de rahay ho


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> 3 logon ne sahi jawab diya meray bhai
> aur ab tum yeh jawab de rahay ho



Cmon!
Hota hai kabhi kabhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Zaki said:


> so you need hints????????????????? or am i asking too early
> 
> by the way my pictures bank is now over so i have to create new pictures myself  - so that means i won't able to share in fact pace like before



That means i am in


----------



## Hyde

JonAsad said:


> That means i am in



of course   
you were never out

ok one easy one for you... and others are most welcome to participate


----------



## Mirza Jatt

ok an easy one....guess this cricketer famous for accurate line and length.


----------



## Hyde

Indian Jatt said:


> ok an easy one....guess this cricketer famous for accurate line and length.



the age group he belongs to..... i would have said Jim Laker

but I am not sure because apparently his face is little bit smaller than him. May be young aged photo?


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Zaki said:


> of course
> you were never out
> 
> ok one easy one for you... and others are most welcome to participate



is it nash ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Indian Jatt said:


> is it nash ??



Yes he is


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Zaki said:


> the age group he belongs to..... i would have said Jim Laker
> 
> but I am not sure because apparently his face is little bit smaller than him. May be young aged photo?



you got the country right...his is english.


----------



## Hyde

Indian Jatt said:


> you got the country right...his is english.



Has he played with Jim Laker or Trueman?

These were the two most dangerous bowlers those days

is he from the same era?


----------



## BackStabber

Indian Jatt said:


> ok an easy one....guess this cricketer famous for accurate line and length.



Brian Statham


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Zaki said:


> Has he played with Jim Laker or Trueman?
> 
> These were the two most dangerous bowlers those days
> 
> is he from the same era?



you've have come quite close..yes he did play with trueman, though not many tests togethere, but from the same era and always counted after trueman.

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------




BackStabber said:


> Harold Larwood



No sir


----------



## BackStabber

Indian Jatt said:


> you've have come quite close..yes he did play with trueman, though not many tests togethere, but from the same era and always counted after trueman.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> No sir



I changed my answer to Brian Statham

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

BackStabber said:


> I changed my answer to Brian Statham



you got it..but full marks to zaki as well, he reached almost there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BackStabber

Indian Jatt said:


> you got it..but full marks to zaki as well, he reached almost there



Thank you 

But in real life either you are right or you are wrong, no half measures


----------



## BackStabber




----------



## Mirza Jatt

BackStabber said:


> Thank you
> 
> But in real life either you are right or you are wrong, no half measures



thats right, but his replies confirmed that he has a good knowldge of cricket and cricketers. I was appreciating that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

Self Delete


----------



## Hyde

self delete


----------



## Last Hope

Jack Hobbs?


----------



## BackStabber

Indian Jatt said:


> thats right, but his replies confirmed that he has a good knowldge of cricket and cricketers. I was appreciating that.



True, he indeed has good knowledge and passion for cricket. 

I myself am a huge cricket fan, but was using my googling skill to find the answer 

BTW, tomorrow the match is in my city


----------



## Mirza Jatt

maharaj ranjitsinhji (?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BackStabber

Indian Jatt said:


> ranjitsinhji



Absolutely right, The father of cricket in India


----------



## Hyde

next)


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> next)



Hints please! (country)


----------



## BackStabber

Zaki said:


> next)



Asif Iqbal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BackStabber

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Hints please! (country)



He is from your country dude


----------



## BackStabber




----------



## Last Hope

BackStabber said:


> He is from your country dude



Seems like a county player!


----------



## BackStabber

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Seems like a county player!



You dont know asif iqbal?


----------



## Hyde

BackStabber said:


> Asif Iqbal



Indeed!!!!

Thats Asif Iqbal from Pakistan 

@PPS

Bro type Asif Iqbal in Google or Cricinfo.... He used to be among the very top players of Pakistan


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> Indeed!!!!
> 
> Thats Asif Iqbal from Pakistan
> 
> @PPS
> 
> Bro type Asif Iqbal in Google or Cricinfo.... He used to be among the very top players of Pakistan



Yeah, i know about him, but somehow forgot his facial looks plus the cap he is wearing, i cannot recognise it!


----------



## Hyde

next)


----------



## CHARGER

Nain Mongia I think

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

CHARGER said:


> Nain Mongia I think



Indeed! 

thats Nayan Mongia


----------



## Hyde

next)






If you don't recognize the picture - i will share with little less artistic colours


----------



## CHARGER

M. Azhar-ud-din I think


----------



## Hyde

CHARGER said:


> M. Azhar-ud-din I think



hurray!!!!

Yes thats Mohammad Azharudin


----------



## CHARGER

Allan Donald I think
one of the best action he got, and that spell in England was as good as they come


----------



## Hyde

CHARGER said:


> Allan Donald I think
> one of the best action he got, and that spell in England was as good as they come



You are good too!

that was A Donald
============================
next


----------



## WAR-rior

why do u post pics of same player continously?


----------



## CHARGER

yeah appears to be Donald again


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> why do u post pics of same player continously?



trick karne ke liye sir jee 

and you fell for it


----------



## CHARGER

Parsassd I think

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

CHARGER said:


> Parsassd I think



wohooo

yes thats Venkatesh Prasad


----------



## CHARGER

http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/5316/shanewarnejaipur.jpg
ur turn


----------



## Hyde

next)






---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------




CHARGER said:


> http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/5316/shanewarnejaipur.jpg
> ur turn


oops thats shane warne
guessed in half second 


and when i came to reply - the name is also written in the picture link


----------



## CHARGER

K.P I think


----------



## CHARGER

Zaki said:


> next)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------
> 
> 
> oops thats shane warne
> guessed in half second
> 
> 
> and when i came to reply - the name is also written in the picture link[/QUO
> 
> yeah made a fool of me there, should stick to answering , that pics defacing is not my cup of tea


----------



## Hyde

CHARGER said:


> K.P I think



it took me about 3-5 minutes to patch the whole image. I removed all tags except the wickets and converted into black n white and you guessed in less than a minute 

wait wait wait let me design another one then


----------



## WAR-rior

shite maaan.......its a party going here and i am struck in my work !


----------



## Hyde

next)


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> shite maaan.......its a party going here and i am struck in my work !



no worries Sir jee

jab bhi time milay 

I am also thinking to take a break now


----------



## CHARGER

http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/6655/ca1c5ebc232743e59f1e8a6.jpg


----------



## Hyde

CHARGER said:


> http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/6655/ca1c5ebc232743e59f1e8a6.jpg



Alastair Cook?...............


----------



## WAR-rior

CHARGER said:


> http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/6655/ca1c5ebc232743e59f1e8a6.jpg



micheal hussey !


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> next)



imran farhat !


----------



## CHARGER

Neither M.H nor Alister cook


----------



## WAR-rior

CHARGER said:


> http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/6655/ca1c5ebc232743e59f1e8a6.jpg



Ohh !

Its Stephen Flemming !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHARGER

WAR-rior said:


> Ohh !
> 
> Its Stephen Flemming !



You nailed it man!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> next)



salman butt !


----------



## CHARGER

WAR-rior said:


> salman butt !



yar isn't he right handed?


----------



## WAR-rior

its a flipped foto..... see the bat....its written CA.....are u sure u write C that way....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHARGER

WAR-rior said:


> its a flipped foto..... see the bat....its written CA.....are u sure u write C that way....



then it is Saeed Anwar i think


----------



## WAR-rior

hmm...even i feel so ! lets see......


----------



## Speaker

Saeed Anwar


----------



## WAR-rior

infact...that seems to be a 2003 worldcup pic......more chances of it being saeed anwar !


----------



## CHARGER

Mr Zaki is not here , so tomorrow he will tell


----------



## ironman

Zaki said:


> next)


----------



## CHARGER

so 4 in 4 for me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

oops

Yes that was Saeed Anwar!!!!

My favourite batsmen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

and is this ind vs pak 2003 WC pic ?


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> and is this ind vs pak 2003 WC pic ?



Yes i think so........


----------



## Akatsuki

I guess Saeed Anwar too


----------



## WAR-rior

self deleate


----------



## Hyde

Now this is going to be tough i reckon!

I would be really surprised if you can recognize this player in the first or second attempt


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> A very simple tough !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note :
> Dont think too much...just try to find nuances !



oops you shared a picture already 

Well i could have made similar pictures but then i guess it would be too difficuilt to recognize if there are not many attributes left that could guide us to the right person

This is west indian player
tall.... so i assume must be a bowler
by shirt, he has play ODI matches
the dress code suggests he is not very old

and there just too many options that can be right

First I thought its Carl Hooper, later i thought its Courtney Walsh although there is a visible difference in their height, later i thought its a current player so must be Sammy or bravo or someone from the current team

I guess hints would be required to reach to the right person


----------



## WAR-rior

arre its very simple.......as i said....focus on his attributes....eg :- cheek bone, smile, etc etc.....

i will tru to give a reduced version to make its simpler 1


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> Now this is going to be tough i reckon!
> 
> I would be really surprised if you can recognize this player in the first or second attempt



steve waugh !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> steve waugh !





---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------




WAR-rior said:


> arre its very simple.......as i said....focus on his attributes....eg :- cheek bone, smile, etc etc.....
> 
> i will tru to give a reduced version to make its simpler 1



don't say its K/U Akmal


----------



## WAR-rior

self delete


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> Hope this might help......



Mohammad Asif?


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> ---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> don't say its K/U Akmal



I think the batsman is an aussie that too from a little old times, during late 90s !

any hint ?


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> Mohammad Asif?



yaar there are 3 levels....tough medium easy

u didnt get in tough

this is medium

now i will post the easy version......hope u will get it !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> I think the batsman is an aussie that too from a little old times, during late 90s !
> 
> any hint ?



well its not Aussie player
Its an all-rounder
yes he has played in late 90s


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> I think the batsman is an aussie that too from a little old times, during late 90s !
> 
> any hint ?



my brain is not working at the moment - all my focus is diverted to my job 

So no time to save and view this picture in zoom 

oh well let me give it a try though - but not sure if i will be able to focus properly or not


----------



## Hyde

any hints Sir jee?


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> well its not Aussie player
> Its an all-rounder
> yes he has played in late 90s



ohh ****.....this is south african.....main bhi na !


----------



## WAR-rior

NOW?


----------



## WAR-rior

MARK BOUCHER ?


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> NOW?



tum mujhe iska country batao main tumhain batata hon meray sawal ka 

its easily recognizable but i am unable to collect my memory and focus on these pictures.... bit tired and bit busy so not in good mood

jaldi jaldi tension muqao yara - phir aur bhi kaam hain 

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------




WAR-rior said:


> MARK BOUCHER ?


----------



## WAR-rior

south african hai yaar......naak aur daant dekhake bhi nahin pata chal raha ?

cmon u can do better ! itna bhi tough nahin !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> south african hai yaar......naak aur daant dekhake bhi nahin pata chal raha ?
> 
> cmon u can do better ! itna bhi tough nahin !



don't say its Hashim Amla

thanks to his beard?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

hes a south african and a lefty......now whos da southafrican lefthand batsman allrounder ?

any hints ?



---------- Post added at 04:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 AM ----------




Zaki said:


> don't say its Hashim Amla
> 
> thanks to his beard?



Its Hashim amla !



edited da beard...


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> hes a south african and a lefty......now whos da southafrican lefthand batsman allrounder ?
> 
> any hints ?



 he is not South African either


----------



## WAR-rior

chal yaar jyaada dimag nahin chalaan ab....

now its left to english player......now england lefthand allrounder of late 90s.....

too much and too many !

hints !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> chal yaar jyaada dimag nahin chalaan ab....
> 
> now its left to english player......now england lefthand allrounder of late 90s.....
> 
> too much and too many !
> 
> hints !



I told you this is gonnai be tough one 

Its not English player either


----------



## Hyde

ok i post his real picture - hiding his face only

try it


----------



## Hyde

Here is the same picture with blurry face and helmet

Old version:






New version:


----------



## WAR-rior

this pic seems to be from a domestic cricket !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> this pic seems to be from a domestic cricket !


ok 1 hint that will take you very close to this guy

He was literally nobody before 1999 World Cup........ he did miracles that he is still known by the cricket fans after he left cricket


----------



## WAR-rior

Neil Johnson !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> Neil Johnson !



finally!!!!

see I knew you will recognize him from the hint in my last post 

Yes indeed this is Neil Johnson - a guy with very short career but dwell in the heart of the fans

I guess enough pics for now

take care - bye


----------



## JanjaWeed

Zaki said:


> ok 1 hint that will take you very close to this guy
> 
> He was literally nobody before 1999 World Cup........ he did miracles that he is still known by the cricket fans after he left cricket



lance klusner!!


----------



## Hyde

This was the original picture


----------



## WAR-rior

Neil Johnson !


----------



## Hyde

StreetHawk said:


> lance klusner!!



Klusenar too got recognition from the same World Cup but this guy was special because he came from a weaker team "Zimbabwe" and managed to grab Man of the Match award 3 times in the tournament

He was awesome in the whole world cup

Here is the profile of Neil Johnson

Neil Johnson | Cricket Players and Officials | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## WAR-rior

true !

it was tough to recognize as the pic doesnt showed anything unique in action or anything.....

i recognized in 1st look that the white jersey with the kind of shade, is an australian. and the batsman is lefthanded seeing the bat !

but never thaught it wud be a non australian playing in australian domestic leauge.....

A unique one indeed !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> true !
> 
> it was tough to recognize as the pic doesnt showed anything unique in action or anything.....
> 
> i recognized in 1st look *that the white jersey with the kind of shade, is an australian. and the batsman is lefthanded seeing the bat !
> 
> but never thaught it wud be a non australian playing in australian domestic leauge.....*
> 
> A unique one indeed !



oh actually the commentary on picture suggests that he was playing from South African county



> Neil Johnson sweeps a ball against North West at Newlands on Friday



Check the picture profile

Neil Johnson sweeps a ball against North West | Photo | Global | ESPN Cricinfo

It was a match between North West and Western Province.... two S/A counties


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> oh actually the commentary on picture suggests that he was playing from South African county
> 
> 
> 
> Check the picture profile
> 
> Neil Johnson sweeps a ball against North West | Photo | Global | ESPN Cricinfo
> 
> It was a match between North West and Western Province.... two S/A counties




hmmm...cool.....afterall its just guestimate.as far as i knew neil johnson played for australia domestic and when not got chance shifted to zimbabwe.

but now i saw his profile and saw i was wrong...infact he never played for australia but for england..... then he played internationally for zimbabwe and after the turmoil in zimbabwe against whites he moved yo south africa......

nice...... and thanks for the knowledge......


----------



## Hyde

You are right.......... just a brief introduction to those who probably do not know him

=================================



> Neil Clarkson Johnson (born 24 January 1970 in Salisbury - now Harare) is a former cricketer who played 13 Tests and 48 One Day Internationals for Zimbabwe between 1998 and 2000.
> 
> An allrounder, he bowled right arm fast medium and played in the middle order as an aggressive left-handed batsman. He usually opened the batting in One Day cricket.
> 
> Throughout his first-class career he spent time in both South Africa and England, playing for Boland, Eastern Province, Natal, Western Province, Leicestershire and Hampshire.
> 
> Johnson was influential in Zimbabwe's qualification to the Super 6 stage of the 1999 World Cup. He won three Man-of-the-Match awards in the tournament. One of those awards came in his side's surprise victory over eventual Semi Finalists South Africa. Opening the batting, he top scored with 76 before dismissing Gary Kirsten with the first ball of the South African chase. He then got rid of Jacques Kallis for a duck and finished with 3 for 27. In the same tournament, he made an unbeaten 132 and took 2/43 against the eventual champions Australia at Lord's. Johnson is notable for having opened both the batting and bowling for his country in this World Cup.
> 
> After the 2000 tour of England, Johnson retired from international cricket as a result of disputes over his payment from the Zimbabwe Cricket Union. He moved to South Africa, a country that he had lived in as a child.


----------



## WAR-rior

next pic plz....


----------



## Hyde

next)


----------



## Hyde

i guess may be i edited too much

Hint 1) The picture is not flipped

if you answer incorrectly i will share the colour photo instead


----------



## WAR-rior

this was da tough version......cant get it....

medium version plz !


----------



## WAR-rior

is it matt prior?

but i am not much sure !


----------



## WAR-rior

or Jonathan Trott !


----------



## Last Hope

or brain lara!!


----------



## WAR-rior

^^^^^

refer post # 642 .


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> or Jonathan Trott !



Yes that was Trott


----------



## WAR-rior

ohh 2nd attempt...not bad.....i am getting better everyday..


----------



## Last Hope

WAR-rior said:


> ohh 2nd attempt...not bad.....i am getting better everyday..



And i am getting worse


----------



## Hyde

next)


----------



## Evil Flare

Carl Hooper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Aamir Zia said:


> Carl Hooper





Yes he is Carl Hooper....


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> next)



Its Carl Hooper playing for Lancashire !


----------



## Mirza Jatt

identify this cricketing hero...its damn easy.


----------



## Speaker

Tony Greig


----------



## Speaker

WAR-rior said:


> but never thaught it wud be a non australian playing in australian domestic leauge.....



Btw, a few Zimbabwean players went into Aussie Leagues and they even qualify to play for Australia now. Murray Goodwin is one example. Given Australia'a current form, I think he may well be picked!


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Speaker said:


> Tony Greig



nopes 

tony gerig was english...look at this cricketer's cap.


----------



## Hyde

Indian Jatt said:


> identify this cricketing hero...its damn easy.



Glenn Turner?............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Am i right Jatt?

please confirm so that so we can continue guessing/asking new questions


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Zaki said:


> Am i right Jatt?
> 
> please confirm so that so we can continue guessing/asking new questions



oops..sorry i wasnt here..yes, you are absoloutely right buddy.


----------



## Hyde

recognize the bowler


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

BS (not bull**** ) Bedi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> BS (not bull**** ) Bedi!



You were quick to guess this time 

Correct answer!!!

can you guess the fielder too? 
The guy who got the catch

Hint) The match was played in 1969


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Zaki said:


> You were quick to guess this time
> 
> Correct answer!!!
> 
> can you guess the fielder too?
> The guy who got the catch
> 
> Hint) The match was played in 1969



Nahin bhai!

Kisi fielder ka pichhwada dekh ke uska naam bata sakun, itni kaabliyat mujhe nahin!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Nahin bhai!
> 
> Kisi fielder ka pichhwada dekh ke uska naam bata sakun, itni kaabliyat mujhe nahin!



right chalo rahne do

next)


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

^^ Ian chappel


----------



## Hyde

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> ^^ Ian chappel


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

^^ 

Jao, main nahin bolta!


----------



## LaBong

Zaki said:


> right chalo rahne do
> 
> next)



He's Border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Abir said:


> He's Border.



Yeps!!! Thats Alan Border.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Chalo bhai!
Ab mein itna late aya kay sarey mazzay ker kay, sab sey asan picz kay jawab dey kay khush ho gai hain!


----------



## Hyde

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Chalo bhai!
> Ab mein itna late aya kay sarey mazzay ker kay, sab sey asan picz kay jawab dey kay khush ho gai hain!



samagh nahi aayi......... sab se asaan pics ka jawab matlub? kis ne diya? kya kya kya?

next)

I am sure many of you still remember this guy? especially if you are a Pakistani... You should know him


----------



## Evil Flare

Nasir Hussein ?

Klusener ?


----------



## Hyde

Aamir Zia said:


> Nasir Hussein ?
> 
> Klusener ?



ahhh wasn't expecting from you Aamir Zia

I haven't tempered the picture and you think its Nasir Hussain or Lance Klusener?

no no - This player had a role in World Cup 1992 so I was thinking Pakistanis would still remember him


----------



## Evil Flare

i have not sleep for last 50 hours ...


----------



## Hyde

Aamir Zia said:


> i have not sleep for last 50 hours ...



I would have given some hints... But i know War-rior is much better

so he would guess it


----------



## JanjaWeed

Zaki said:


> samagh nahi aayi......... sab se asaan pics ka jawab matlub? kis ne diya? kya kya kya?
> 
> next)
> 
> I am sure many of you still remember this guy? especially if you are a Pakistani... You should know him



neil fairbrother??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

StreetHawk said:


> neil fairbrother??



see that was easy!!!!

Yes indeed this is Neil Fairbrother

@ Aamir Zia

Bro He played well against Pakistan in the Final of World cup 1992

Final: England v Pakistan at Melbourne, Mar 25, 1992 | Cricket Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo

not only that... He played well in the whole tournament and probably was the highest run scorer from his country "England"

http://stats.espncricinfo.com/ci/engine/records/batting/most_runs_career.html?id=665;type=tournament

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

next)


----------



## WAR-rior

don bradman !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> don bradman !



correct!


----------



## WAR-rior

Micheal Vaughan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> Micheal Vaughan



Thats what I call a "Genius"

Guess it right in the first attempt   

really appreciated...... may i ask what was the key point from where you recognized this player?

Original Picture:


----------



## WAR-rior

thanks for the complement.. 

first u see the hints given......his bat is GM bat which was written opposite...

it means hes a righty...... then the outline of his face and his posture said he is MOST PROBABLY Vaughan....

remember, its all guesstimate......its just most of the time i come close !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

next)


----------



## WAR-rior

Heath Streak !

bowling with 2 fingers pointed !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> Heath Streak !
> 
> bowling with 2 fingers pointed !



I actually want to colour him from everywhere except those two fingers

his odd style of bowling 

Well guessed... let me make another one


----------



## Hyde

next)

Couldn't find a better picture so


----------



## WAR-rior

hmm. thats confusing......

its a off spinner is assume......

hints ?


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> hmm. thats confusing......
> 
> its a off spinner is assume......
> 
> hints ?



Medium Fast....

but if I am not wrong... he did not have a very long spell.... so Medium Fast....

Hint 1 bhi di to pata chal jaye ga


----------



## Hyde

ok i give you one hint

He is/was a fielding coach as well


----------



## WAR-rior

He He !

Robin Singh !

---------- Post added at 04:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 AM ----------

and he was medium.....not medium fast !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> He He !
> 
> Robin Singh !
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 AM ----------
> 
> and he was medium.....not medium fast !



True that was Robin Singh!
See that wasn't that difficult either

cricinfo says



> Full name Rabindra Ramanarayan Singh
> 
> Born September 14, 1963, Princes Town, Trinidad
> 
> Current age 47 years 84 days
> 
> Major teams India, South Trinidad, Tamil Nadu, Trinidad
> 
> Batting style Left-hand bat
> 
> *Bowling style Right-arm medium-fast*



Profile: Robin Singh | Cricket Players and Officials | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Hyde

next)


----------



## WAR-rior

chalo me gng to workout....see ya later in couple of hrs !


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> next)



Thats Kieth Arthurton.....

now i am gng.......post it after 1-2 hrs !


----------



## Hyde

last picture - so when you come back you can guess


----------



## Roby

Zaki said:


> last picture - so when you come back you can guess



Andy Sandham - England

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Roby said:


> Andy Sandham - England



Finally!!!

Finally you managed to find from cricinfo 

Correct indeed


----------



## WAR-rior

next pic plz !


----------



## Hyde

next)


----------



## LaBong

Zaki said:


> next)



Mark Waugh


----------



## Hyde

Abir said:


> Mark Waugh





now someone else can share a picture - i am working and need to focus


----------



## Chanakyaa

Self delete


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> next)



was that a joke zak ?

puting pictures w/o editing them ?

its no fun yaar w/o challenge !


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Don't know if this has been done before:


----------



## SMC




----------



## WAR-rior

guyz....theres a difference between recognizing a cricketer and knowing a cricketer....

i think if we put people without editing then do put some comment about that person too! coz such ppl are very unknown in nature !


----------



## WAR-rior

guyz....theres a difference between recognizing a cricketer and knowing a cricketer....

i think if we put people without editing then do put some comment about that person too! coz such ppl are very unknown in nature !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> was that a joke zak ?
> 
> puting pictures w/o editing them ?
> 
> its no fun yaar w/o challenge !


actually he is now oldie too

So I could recognize him if there was a larger picture but the size of the picture I shared - i wasn't myself able to recognize him properly

So I thought just share it as it is without editing


----------



## MZUBAIR

Recognize him, if u can

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

MZUBAIR said:


> Recognize him, if u can



Lalit Modi?

But we are to recognize players only (or Umpires are exception)

So I would go for an Indian guy who wear small glasses.... may be Dhoni?


----------



## WAR-rior

sachin tendulkar !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roby

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Don't know if this has been done before:



Jim Laker


----------



## Hyde

SMC said:


>



He has some glimpse of Marvan Attapatu
and since he too is shaved on head (bald) I would go for Attapatu

I think he is not that player but there is no harm in guessing 

Any hints if its not attapatu?


----------



## SMC

Well he's not Attapatu. One hint I can give is that he only played a small number of games. I am not sure if that helps, but I hope it does.


----------



## Hyde

SMC said:


> Well he's not Attapatu. One hint I can give is that he only played a small number of games. I am not sure if that helps, but I hope it does.



well if you read the first post.. you will come to know that whomsoever you share must have either played 25 Tests or 25 ODIs... or he must be from current squad

He has played enough matches for his nation?

BTW, Is he a Pakistani?


----------



## Hyde

SMC said:


>



oh oh oh - Is he Mohammad Zahid? 

I am very optimistic - he has some resemblance to Mohammad Zahid


----------



## SMC

Oh ****, LOL I didn't read the first post and only read the title. 

He's Junaid Zia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

SMC said:


> Oh ****, LOL I didn't read the first post and only read the title.
> 
> He's Junaid Zia.



oops didn't know Junaid Zia has played International cricket
Just noticed he has played 4 ODIs back in 2003

I thought he is a newbie and playing for domestic cricket only


----------



## SMC

Yeah, apparently was a crap player and sifarishi. But played against BD in 2003.


----------



## WAR-rior

MZUBAIR said:


> Recognize him, if u can



SACHIN TENDULKAR !


----------



## Enigma

MZUBAIR said:


> Recognize him, if u can



its is SRT as mentioned by warrior, the mole on his right cheek is the clue


----------



## WAR-rior

infact i recognized him by his nose....


----------



## SMC

I recognized him because he looks exactly how a typical santa man would look like: fat and old.


----------



## Hyde

next)

If you guess it wrong - I might share the original picture with blurry helmet/face


----------



## Hyde

oh well i think its too difficult to recognize like that - i can't recognize myself after editing 

better picture


----------



## WAR-rior

SMC said:


> I recognized him because he looks exactly how a typical santa man would look like: fat and old.



I have an offer !

How about keeping this thread clean of politics ?

i know u have some personality issue...but please spare us with ur rhetoric......

those who agree with my offer, say IYES !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

double post !


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> oh well i think its too difficult to recognize like that - i can't recognize myself after editing
> 
> better picture



Paul Collingood !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> Paul Collingood !


----------



## Hyde

Hint) He is from South Africa


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Zaki said:


> oh well i think its too difficult to recognize like that - i can't recognize myself after editing
> 
> better picture



Graeme smith.


----------



## Hyde

blackenthesky said:


> Graeme smith.


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Zaki said:


>


 
Then i think it's 'Hensi chronoe' (if not,so give a hint wheather he is currently active player or not)


----------



## Hyde

blackenthesky said:


> Then i think it's 'Hensi chronoe' (if not,so give a hint weather he is currently active player or not)



wohoooooooooooo yes yes yes thats Hansie Cronje 

I often call him the father of South African team. He is the pioneer in architecting South African team to become a very formidable team.

He in my opinion is one of the best captains of all time


----------



## WAR-rior

shite..i wrote hansie cronje but edited to paul colling wood......  ...what an asse !


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Zaki said:


> wohoooooooooooo yes yes yes thats Hansie Cronje
> 
> I often call him the father of South African team. He is the pioneer in architecting South African team to become a very formidable team.
> 
> He in my opinion is one of the best captains of all time



R.I.P hensi

@topic..next........>


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Might be lil difficult..Guess the bowler ???


----------



## Hyde

next)






can't see your picture blackthensky

please share again


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Zaki said:


> next)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't see your picture blackthensky
> 
> please share again



It's 'Jonty Rhodes'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

blackenthesky said:


> It's 'Jonty Rhodes'



+1 .........

---------- Post added at 02:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------




blackenthesky said:


> Might be lil difficult..Guess the bowler ???



which bowler ?


----------



## BlackenTheSky

WAR-rior said:


> +1 .........
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> which bowler ?



leave it..it was 'Roy gilchrist'


----------



## Hyde

yes that was Johnty Rhodes.... aisi Cheel ki aankhon wala wohi thaa jo baal ko daboch leta thaa 

Probably the best fielder in cricket's history of all time


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Zaki said:


> yes that was Johnty Rhodes.... aisi Cheel ki aankhon wala wohi thaa jo baal ko daboch leta thaa
> 
> Probably the best fielder in cricket's history of all time



Ya i still remember his famous catch....anyways next...>


----------



## Hyde

next)


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Zaki said:


> next)



lil difficult..hint plz............


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Zaki said:


> next)



Maybe 'scott styruss'..


----------



## Hyde

blackenthesky said:


> lil difficult..hint plz............



that was easy... i would rather wait for War-rior to recognize otherwise 

for you i share another picture...

let war-rior guess without any hint... if he failed to recognize i will start giving hints

you can guess this picture for now


----------



## Hyde

Zaki said:


> next)



I disqualify this picture... sorry

didn't know Philip Hughes has played only 7 test matches

I thought he may have played 25+ by now

It was on cricinfo's front page so just got from there


----------



## BlackenTheSky

haha zaki you yourself broke the rule ..


----------



## Speaker

Michael Slater?


----------



## Speaker

WAR-rior said:


> shite..i wrote hansie cronje but edited to paul colling wood......  ...what an asse !



Haha...I thought of Cronje too...and then tried verifying by searching for this on google images under his name...I deserve it for being dishonest


----------



## Hyde

blackenthesky said:


> haha zaki you yourself broke the rule ..



oh well technically I didn't break a rule. I had said he must have played at least 25 tests or ODIs or must be from current squad

and Hughes hasn't retired yet so technically not a wrong question



Speaker said:


> Michael Slater?



nops


----------



## WAR-rior

hes seems to be a south african guyz !


----------



## WAR-rior

AB De Villiars ?


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> AB De Villiars ? tough i am not that sure !





I will provide hints upon your request


----------



## WAR-rior

hints plz?


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> hints plz?



He is indeed a South African

want me to post a better picture? with original colour on his pads and other stuff that i tempered


----------



## WAR-rior

that wont make a difference as i know its from south africa......

i am just no able to recolllect a south african with a bit long hair.....

shud have recognized by now....dont know why its not happening !


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Zaki said:


> that was easy... i would rather wait for War-rior to recognize otherwise
> 
> for you i share another picture...
> 
> let war-rior guess without any hint... if he failed to recognize i will start giving hints
> 
> you can guess this picture for now



Shaun Pollock.


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> that wont make a difference as i know its from south africa......
> 
> i am just no able to recolllect a south african with a bit long hair.....
> 
> shud have recognized by now....dont know why its not happening !



You may not be focusing properly
I know you can do it 

I am 99% sure you know this player very well


----------



## Hyde

blackenthesky said:


> Shaun Pollock.





See there always some attributes to every single human beings from where one can recognize

But you are not following those attributes at the moment. Focus and try to analyse him with different players.

Look at his height, weight, body, batting style, skin colour and clothes. Look at the wickets he is playing on... the grassy ground he is playing into... filter with all these features and you will have less peoples left in your mind


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Zaki said:


> See there always some attributes to every single human beings from where one can recognize
> 
> But you are not following those attributes at the moment. Focus and try to analyse him with different players.
> 
> Look at his height, weight, body, batting style, skin colour and clothes. Look at the wickets he is playing on... the grassy ground he is playing into... filter with all these features and you will have less peoples left in your mind



Jacque kallis


----------



## Hyde

blackenthesky said:


> Jacque kallis



come on.... i know you can do better 

Jacques Kallis is Fat
This chap is bit skinny

I think even by height...Kallis i think is taller than him (not sure though)


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Mark boucher..........................


----------



## WAR-rior

Vaughn Van Jaarsveld ?


----------



## Hyde

blackenthesky said:


> Mark boucher..........................





WAR-rior said:


> Vaughn Van Jaarsveld ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 AM ----------
> 
> that wont make a difference as i know its from south africa......
> 
> i am just no able to recolllect a south african with a bit long hair.....
> 
> shud have recognized by now....dont know why its not happening !




want another hint?


----------



## WAR-rior

double post


----------



## BlackenTheSky

ya sure.........^^^


----------



## Hyde

blackenthesky said:


> ya sure.........^^^



He mostly used to field between Slips and Gully.. sometimes also at Silly point if i am not wrong 

he is a former player - not from current squad


----------



## BlackenTheSky

ahhh,,i am sleepy now..not getting him.agar kissi ko pata chale tau batadena,i'll participate tomorrow..yalla bye bye


----------



## Hyde

blackenthesky said:


> ahhh,,i am sleepy now..not getting him.agar kissi ko pata chale tau batadena,i'll participate tomorrow..yalla bye bye



thats a disappointing post 

I think you knew this player too

I am not sure but i think you know this player - since your knowledge of cricket float around 90s and 2000s and he was one of the most popular player of his days


----------



## WAR-rior

Daryll Cullinan?


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> Daryll Cullinan?



oh actually i gave another hint but my internet disconnected for unknown reason and the message wasn't posted

well he is not cullinan

Hint of the day) He was an average batsmen mostly known for his fielding 

If he stand near the gully.... oftenly used to save like 20-40 runs per one ODI and then score 30-50 runs and makes his valuable contribution by both batting and fielding. I can't even remember for how many times he has run out the batsmen or caught the most difficult catches in the world by diving very high, low, vertically and horizontally.

I hope this hint helps 

One more picture to go and then i will stop for now


----------



## WAR-rior

jonty rhodes ?

but i reject him to be one.......jonty fielded at backward point and never at silly point as per ur hint......


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> jonty rhodes ?
> 
> but i reject him to be one.......jonty fielded at backward point and never at silly point as per ur hint......



I said he used to field between slips and gully

and sometimes also used to field at silly point...

Slip and Gully were two of his favourite spots...

and yes thats Jonty Rhodes... and you can see his hairs from the second picture


----------



## WAR-rior

dude......when i said hes south african with long hair.....my 1st guess was jonty rhodes......but frankly ur hints misguided me...... and he was an awesome batsman, not an average.....

neways.next pic.....


----------



## Hyde

ahh my keyboard is irritating me... just typed a msg and the page closed itself



WAR-rior said:


> dude......when i said hes south african with long hair.....my 1st guess was jonty rhodes......but frankly ur hints misguided me...... and he was an awesome batsman, not an average.....
> 
> neways.next pic.....



Oh actually he wasn't a very great player as a batsmen. He was good or perhaps OK... but not so good if you are to expect him to make 100s of runs consistently

He used to make 30-50 runs on regular basis and then save 20-40 runs by fielding. But you can't expect him to stay long on the crease and play great innings consistently

will share more pics tomorrow Insha'Allah.... extremely tired and working


----------



## WAR-rior

a very easy one.....

this cricketer's features are unique so it shudnt be a problem !


----------



## WAR-rior

is it so tough ?


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> is it so tough ?



oh well I just had a glimpse on the picture

may be 2 seconds so its a quick answer

Danish Kaneria


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> oh well I just had a glimpse on the picture
> 
> may be 2 seconds so its a quick answer
> 
> Danish Kaneria





hint : danish kaneria itna kaala aur lamba hai ?


----------



## Hyde

thats "Sulieman Benn" as per your picture name too 

and honestly speaking I dont know this chap - played 17 tests and 18 ODIs
hmmm newbie...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

WAR-rior said:


> a very easy one.....
> 
> this cricketer's features are unique so it shudnt be a problem !



Suleman Ben?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

it was tough one..i dont even remember any left arm bowelr n west indies with that style.


----------



## WAR-rior

HE HE ! is he less than 25 tests ?

well then my bad !

but hes a pretty old chap till now!

neways nice guess !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> HE HE ! is he less than 25 tests ?
> 
> well then my bad !
> 
> but hes a pretty old chap till now!
> 
> neways nice guess !



But he is still in the current team...so thats OK

actually abhi tak hum ne geat players ya OK players ko hi laya hai - yeh newbies waghera pe zayada tawajjo nahi di

when you posted a picture I was hoping for him to be from early 2000s or 1990s

and kaneria has a similar action though very different in height and body


----------



## Mirza Jatt

ok, one of my favourite cricketer..guess this batsman..


----------



## Hyde

Indian Jatt said:


> ok, one of my favourite cricketer..guess this batsman..



Steve Waugh


----------



## WAR-rior

daryll cullinan?


----------



## Hyde

my apology... thats not Steve Waugh i guess - i was too quicky to answer it 

Mongia ka profile check kar ke pata chal sakta hai pictures main se ho sakta hai aa jaye is ki bhi


----------



## Mirza Jatt

nice try..both of u i would say...am sure when i tell u the answer..u'll feel like..oh god how could miss him.


----------



## Hyde

Indian Jatt said:


> nice try..both of u i would say...am sure when i tell u the answer..u'll feel like..oh god how could miss him.



I think he has a PCB logo on his helmet which could be fake. But the colour of his helmet is green so I suppose he is from Pakistan, South Africa or Australia.

But then if i see his height I hardly find anybody of his height from Australian squad and the skin colour suggests he is not a Pakistani either so I suppose he is Lance Klusener from South Africa.

Let me analyze further If i am wrong


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Zaki said:


> I think he has a PCB logo on his helmet which could be fake. But the colour of his helmet is green so I suppose he is from Pakistan, South Africa or Australia.
> 
> But then if i see his height I suppose he is Lance Klusener.
> 
> Let me analyze further If i am wrong



the picture is not edetied....that all I can say..its just as it was taken..I would just say, he is a vry famous crikctere whom most of us cricket lovers liked..


----------



## WAR-rior

grant flower ?


----------



## Mirza Jatt

^^^ nah !!


----------



## Hyde

Indian Jatt said:


> the picture is not edetied....that all I can say..its just as it was taken..I would just say, he is a vry famous crikctere whom most of us cricket lovers liked..



So he is a right handed Pakistani 

Afridi mujhe start main laga thaa par woh itni body nahi thee uski 90s main

chalo mera damagh kaam nahi kar raha is waqt ----- didn't sleep all night so i will guess later on

Last answer for now: Inzamam-ul-Haq  although he was a fattie but in early 90s he was skinny


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Zaki said:


> So he is a right handed Pakistani
> 
> Afridi mujhe start main laga thaa par woh itni body nahi thee uski 90s main
> 
> chalo mera damagh kaam nahi kar raha is waqt ----- didn't sleep all night so i will guess later on



i can tell the answer if u guys give up.


----------



## Hyde

Indian Jatt said:


> i can tell the answer if u guys give up.



well of course i can recognize him - but i am bit tired and can't focus on anything at the moment


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Zaki said:


> well of course i can recognize him - but i am bit tired and can't focus on anything at the moment



iwould like u to know the answer before u leave..so i'll give u two hints...1) teams that use that colour helmet in tests and (2) he is a well known long standing captain..

now it should be easier


----------



## WAR-rior

hes from zimbabwe ! but who ?


----------



## Hyde

Indian Jatt said:


> iwould like u to know the answer before u leave..so i'll give u two hints...1) teams that use that colour helmet in tests and (2) he is a well known long standing captain..
> 
> now it should be easier



oh come on - didn't I say Hansie Cronje as my first answer?

PS: Sleeping... may be i wrote and didn't submit... and may be i could be wrong as i am half sleeping


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Its heath streak..wasnt that easy.


----------



## WAR-rior

cmon.....he never looked like heath streak !


----------



## Mirza Jatt

[/COLOR]


WAR-rior said:


> cmon.....he never looked like heath streak !



thats the trick bro....this file wasnt even edited. serach for heath streak and you'll get this pic...it would have been easier if I would have pasted his bowling pic, since he is a bowler basically


----------



## WAR-rior

but it was foolish from me... i knew its zimbabwe....u said long standing captain.....

who da fcuk else can it be ????


----------



## WAR-rior

Indian Jatt said:


> thats the trick bro....this file wasnt even edited. serach for heath streak and you'll get this pic.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> thats the trick bro....this file wasnt even edited. serach for heath streak and you'll get this pic...it would have been easier if I would have pasted his bowling pic, since he is a bowler basically



frankly, i cud have even recognized him by his batting style any other day....dont know.....today isnt my day......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

may i know the source file for heath streak?

from which website did you copy that?


----------



## WAR-rior

next pic.....

ab to moochh par aa bani hai......

bring the toughest one and i will recognize.......


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Zaki said:


> may i know the source file for heath streak?
> 
> from which website did you copy that?



lol..u stil doubt its heath streak ??

here u are..

Heath Streak plays the lofted shot | Cricket Photo | ESPN Cricinfo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

next)


----------



## JonAsad

Henry olanga


----------



## WAR-rior

Zaki said:


> next)



yaar..tumhe meri moochh ki itni padi hai ?

i aske dfor a tough challenge u gave me halwa.....  

Pommie MBangwa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

JonAsad said:


> Henry olanga



Amitabh Bachan style :

AFSOOOOOSSSS , YEH *GALAT* JAWAAB !


----------



## JonAsad

WAR-rior said:


> yaar..tumhe meri moochh ki itni padi hai ?
> 
> i aske dfor a tough challenge u gave me halwa.....
> 
> Pommie MBangwa



 yes it is


----------



## JonAsad

WAR-rior said:


> Amitabh Bachan style :
> 
> AFSOOOOOSSSS , YEH *GALAT* JAWAAB !



Arey yaar mera kya qasor saray aik jaisay hi lagtay hien

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

WAR-rior said:


> next pic.....
> 
> ab to moochh par aa bani hai......
> 
> bring the toughest one and i will recognize.......



Alright mister, you think you are tough??
Answer this one


----------



## BackStabber

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Alright mister, you think you are tough??
> Answer this one



Thats Salman BUTT


----------



## Hyde

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Alright mister, you think you are tough??
> Answer this one



That was easy

Thats Younis Khan

otherwise prove me wrong


----------



## WAR-rior

Thomas Odoyo !

I am such a racist !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> Thomas Odoyo !
> 
> I am such a racist !



no thats Younis Khan

Odoyu us ke saath Fielding main khara hai  isi liye itna andhera hai saari picture main


----------



## Last Hope

BackStabber said:


> Thats Salman BUTT





Zaki said:


> That was easy
> 
> Thats Younis Khan
> 
> otherwise prove me wrong





WAR-rior said:


> Thomas Odoyo !
> 
> I am such a racist !



Wrong Answer....This was C Thornhill from Cambridge university, playing in 1840......sorry, there were no camera back then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Wrong Answer....This was C Thornhill from Cambridge university, playing in 1840......sorry, there were no camera back then



Lol.. looks more like there was no light back then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Wrong Answer....This was C Thornhill from Cambridge university, playing in 1840......sorry, there were no camera back then



You are right.... prove us that it was C Thronhill

prove us - or else i am correct


----------



## Last Hope

JonAsad said:


> Lol.. looks more like there was no light back then



INteresting!
Light bulb was made in 1879,

We got our Answer


----------



## JonAsad

proudpakistanistudent said:


> INteresting!
> Light bulb was made in 1879,
> 
> We got our Answer



What about sunlight? Sun was invented when?


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> You are right.... prove us that it was C Thronhill
> 
> prove us - or else i am correct



This is the scorecard:
University Match, 1840
Cambridge University v Marylebone Cricket Club
Parker's Piece, Cambridge
28,29 May 1840 (2-day match)

Result: Marylebone Cricket Club won by 9 wickets

Toss:
Umpires:
Balls per over: 4 

Close of play: 

Day 1: Cambridge University 67, Marylebone Cricket Club 143, Cambridge University 78/6 (Anson 28*, Harenc ?*) 
Cambridge University 1st innings
W Mills lbw b Taylor 0
Wde St Croix st Hawkins b Cobbett 5
C Thornhill b Cobbett 19
H Parker c Ward b Taylor 1
HG Hand b Cobbett 8
JH Kirwan b Taylor 3
TA Anson b Cobbett 8
GJ Boudier b Taylor 0
EAF Harenc b Cobbett 1
G Barker not out 18
Wright run out 0
Extras (b 2, w 2) 4
Total (all out, ? overs) 67

FoW: 1-?, 2-?, 3-?, 4-?, 5-?, 6-?, 7-?, 8-?, 9-?, 10-67.

Bowling O M R W
Taylor ? ? ? 4
Cobbett ? ? ? 5

Marylebone Cricket Club 1st innings
J Thornhill  b Kirwan 3
A Hume b Kirwan 0
J Cobbett b Kirwan 0
CG Taylor c Mills b de St Croix 14
+C Hawkins b Kirwan 11
W Ward b Kirwan 49
Hon.FGB Ponsonby lbw b Kirwan 15
TM Wythe b de St Croix 0
WS Paterson not out 21
JH Bastard c Harenc b Mills 9
Hon.A Savile b Kirwan 0
Extras (b 10, w 11) 21
Total (all out, ? overs) 143

FoW: 1-?, 2-?, 3-?, 4-?, 5-?, 6-?, 7-?, 8-?, 9-?, 10-143.

Bowling O M R W
Kirwan ? ? ? 7
de St Croix ? ? ? 2
Mills ? ? ? 1

Cambridge University 2nd innings
JH Kirwan b Cobbett 2
TA Anson retired not out 28
G Barker run out 3
C Thornhill b Cobbett 2
H Parker st Hawkins b Cobbett 0
HG Hand st Hawkins b Cobbett 23
GJ Boudier run out 3
EAF Harenc not out 6
Wright b Cobbett 0
W Mills c Hawkins b Taylor 1
Wde St Croix b Taylor 0
Extras (b 2, w 8, nb 2) 12
Total (all out, ? overs) 80

FoW: 1-?, 2-?, 3-?, 4-?, 5-?, 6-?, 7-?, 8-?, 9-80.

Bowling O M R W
Taylor ? ? ? 2
Cobbett ? ? ? 5

Marylebone Cricket Club 2nd innings (target: 5 runs)
+C Hawkins b de St Croix 0
TM Wythe not out 0
J Thornhill not out 5
Extras 0
Total (1 wicket, ? overs) 5

DNB: A Hume, J Cobbett, CG Taylor, W Ward, Hon.FGB Ponsonby,
WS Paterson, JH Bastard, Hon.A Savile.

FoW: 1-0.

Bowling O M R W
de St Croix ? ? ? 1


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anson was absent on the second day and could not continue his innings 

And cant you see the picture clearly???


----------



## Last Hope

JonAsad said:


> What about sunlight? Sun was invented when?



Actually, in those days, the matches were held @ night


----------



## Last Hope

Alright guys, the next picture:





Name the batsman...Pretty easy!


----------



## Hyde

proudpakistanistudent said:


> This is the scorecard:
> University Match, 1840
> Cambridge University v Marylebone Cricket Club
> Parker's Piece, Cambridge
> 28,29 May 1840 (2-day match)
> 
> Result: Marylebone Cricket Club won by 9 wickets
> 
> Toss:
> Umpires:
> Balls per over: 4
> 
> Close of play:
> 
> Day 1: Cambridge University 67, Marylebone Cricket Club 143, Cambridge University 78/6 (Anson 28*, Harenc ?*)
> Cambridge University 1st innings
> W Mills lbw b Taylor 0
> Wde St Croix st Hawkins b Cobbett 5
> C Thornhill b Cobbett 19
> H Parker c Ward b Taylor 1
> HG Hand b Cobbett 8
> JH Kirwan b Taylor 3
> TA Anson b Cobbett 8
> GJ Boudier b Taylor 0
> EAF Harenc b Cobbett 1
> G Barker not out 18
> Wright run out 0
> Extras (b 2, w 2) 4
> Total (all out, ? overs) 67
> 
> FoW: 1-?, 2-?, 3-?, 4-?, 5-?, 6-?, 7-?, 8-?, 9-?, 10-67.
> 
> Bowling O M R W
> Taylor ? ? ? 4
> Cobbett ? ? ? 5
> 
> Marylebone Cricket Club 1st innings
> J Thornhill b Kirwan 3
> A Hume b Kirwan 0
> J Cobbett b Kirwan 0
> CG Taylor c Mills b de St Croix 14
> +C Hawkins b Kirwan 11
> W Ward b Kirwan 49
> Hon.FGB Ponsonby lbw b Kirwan 15
> TM Wythe b de St Croix 0
> WS Paterson not out 21
> JH Bastard c Harenc b Mills 9
> Hon.A Savile b Kirwan 0
> Extras (b 10, w 11) 21
> Total (all out, ? overs) 143
> 
> FoW: 1-?, 2-?, 3-?, 4-?, 5-?, 6-?, 7-?, 8-?, 9-?, 10-143.
> 
> Bowling O M R W
> Kirwan ? ? ? 7
> de St Croix ? ? ? 2
> Mills ? ? ? 1
> 
> Cambridge University 2nd innings
> JH Kirwan b Cobbett 2
> TA Anson retired not out 28
> G Barker run out 3
> C Thornhill b Cobbett 2
> H Parker st Hawkins b Cobbett 0
> HG Hand st Hawkins b Cobbett 23
> GJ Boudier run out 3
> EAF Harenc not out 6
> Wright b Cobbett 0
> W Mills c Hawkins b Taylor 1
> Wde St Croix b Taylor 0
> Extras  (b 2, w 8, nb 2) 12
> Total (all out, ? overs) 80
> 
> FoW: 1-?, 2-?, 3-?, 4-?, 5-?, 6-?, 7-?, 8-?, 9-80.
> 
> Bowling O M R W
> Taylor ? ? ? 2
> Cobbett ? ? ? 5
> 
> Marylebone Cricket Club 2nd innings (target: 5 runs)
> +C Hawkins b de St Croix 0
> TM Wythe not out 0
> J Thornhill not out 5
> Extras 0
> Total (1 wicket, ? overs) 5
> 
> DNB: A Hume, J Cobbett, CG Taylor, W Ward, Hon.FGB Ponsonby,
> WS Paterson, JH Bastard, Hon.A Savile.
> 
> FoW: 1-0.
> 
> Bowling O M R W
> de St Croix ? ? ? 1
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Anson was absent on the second day and could not continue his innings
> 
> And cant you see the picture clearly???



nops ... that was Younis Khan
you failed to show me the real picture so I win this challenge


----------



## JonAsad

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Actually, in those days, the matches were held @ night





> *Day 1*: Cambridge University 67, Marylebone Cricket Club 143, Cambridge University 78/6 (Anson 28*, Harenc ?*)



It says Day 1, not Night 1 


The batsman is Kamran Akmal


----------



## Hyde

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Alright guys, the next picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name the batsman...Pretty easy!



Stuart Broad takes a wicket of Kamran Akmal in 2006


----------



## JonAsad

Zaki said:


> Stuart Broad takes a wicket of Kamran Akmal in 2006



http:/img710.imageshack.us/i/jonasadzakiwarriorppp.jpg
Lol @ the name of the file


----------



## Last Hope

JonAsad said:


> http:/img710.imageshack.us/i/jonasadzakiwarriorppp.jpg
> Lol @ the name of the file



ahhahahahahahahahaha!
:rof:

I do this nearly in all picz!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

was my answer correct PPS?


----------



## WAR-rior

@zak

yaar poochh kyon rahe ho ?

ab 23 no pak team mein kiske paas hai ?answer is obvious !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> @zak
> 
> yaar poochh kyon rahe ho ?
> 
> ab 23 no pak team mein kiske paas hai ?answer is obvious !



oh oh didn't read the name on his shirt... and didn't read that he was asking for a batsmen only 

chalo khayr no worries - acha jawab thaa main jeet gaya main jeet gaya main jeet gaya

ooh god abhi bohat time ho gaya soya nahi - kal saari raat nahi soya aur ab 11 bajne walay hain subha ke - i hope i can get some sleep


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> oh oh didn't read the name on his shirt... and didn't read that he was asking for a batsmen only
> 
> chalo khayr no worries - acha jawab thaa main jeet gaya main jeet gaya main jeet gaya
> 
> ooh god abhi bohat time ho gaya soya nahi - kal saari raat nahi soya aur ab 11 bajne walay hain subha ke - i hope i can get some sleep



Sweet dreams!


----------



## Evil Flare

you guys have so much free time ... don't you people have any other work to do


----------



## Last Hope

Aamir Zia said:


> you guys have so much free time ... don't you people have any other work to do



Sure do!
I am still a student 

and today is weekend here, so no schools, and full time defence.pk


----------



## Last Hope

Aamir Zia said:


> you guys have so much free time ... don't you people have any other work to do



Nazr lagga di na aapney.  sarey busy ho gaey hain


----------



## WAR-rior

oye tum pic dalo to sai....sab aa jaaenge !


----------



## Hyde

next)


----------



## WAR-rior

akmal again !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> akmal again !





Not even close


----------



## WAR-rior

clue plz !

too small to recognize !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> clue plz !
> 
> too small to recognize !



didn't play many matches. He is usually remembered for 3 of his most popular innings he played

You might know about 1 or 2... third is my personal favourite so may not be possible for everyone to remember that innings


----------



## Hyde

First hint is) The picture is not flipped and pasted from the original source
2) I don't think he is retired but no longer being selected in national squad and didn't play any International match since years now

He was just an average batsmen


----------



## Hyde

i think you do not know this player that is why you are unable to recognize him

Easiest hint) If I am not wrong he made century on debut


----------



## WAR-rior

hey sorry ! was busy !

hmm nice hints u gave.....

is it yaseer hameed !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> hey sorry ! was busy !
> 
> hmm nice hints u gave.....
> 
> is it yaseer hameed !





He once played an ODI against Australia. Pakistan made about 150 runs in 50 overs and he made 54 runs i think  and we had such a powerful bowling those days that we even managed to defend 150 runs 

Thats one of the innings i was saying you might not know about 

Next hint will be so easy that you might reach very close


----------



## Roby

Zaki said:


> next)



Mohammad Wasim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Roby said:


> Mohammad Wasim



Finally!!!

Yes thats Mohammad Wasim

Three matches I was talking about are:

Century on Debut in Test match:

1st Test: Pakistan v New Zealand at Lahore, Nov 21-24, 1996 | Cricket Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo

54 runs against Australia 

8th Match: Australia v Pakistan at Hobart, Jan 7, 1997 | Cricket Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo

192 runs against Zimbabwe

2nd Test: Zimbabwe v Pakistan at Harare, Mar 21-25, 1998 | Cricket Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## WAR-rior

ohh ****....yes now i remember......

i remember he scoring both 0 and 109 in 1 test match !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> ohh ****....yes now i remember......
> 
> i remember he scoring both 0 and 109 in 1 test match !



you have a very sharp memory i know - so i trust you


----------



## WAR-rior

md asif???


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> md asif???


----------



## WAR-rior

koi nahin bata sakta.......without a hint !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> koi nahin bata sakta.......without a hint !



He is/was a Pakistani.... and is a batsmen


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Inzi?? No? Then my guess is Misbah.


----------



## Hyde

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Inzi?? No? Then my guess is Misbah.



that was one of the easiest questions i have asked so far

no wrong answer


----------



## Last Hope

Shoaib Malik ?


----------



## Mirza Jatt

its umar akmal


----------



## truthseeker2010

Imran Nazir?


----------



## Mirza Jatt

zaki....his short nose tell me its one of the akmal brother...tell me if am wrong....its UMAR AKMAL.


----------



## WAR-rior

fawad alam ! or umar akmal !

coz only these 2 can dive like this in current pakistani side..

and this is a recent pic.....the jersey is latest pakistani training jersey....

so may be any of above 2....just a guestimate !


----------



## Last Hope

What about the beard??


----------



## WAR-rior

beard ?


----------



## WAR-rior

oye zak..kahan gayab ho gaya.....answer to bata rite hai ya nahin ?


----------



## Hyde

Indian Jatt said:


> its umar akmal





Indian Jatt said:


> zaki....his short nose tell me its one of the akmal brother...tell me if am wrong....its UMAR AKMAL.



 Thats UMAR Akmal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

yeh picture thee


----------



## WAR-rior

next pic !


----------



## Hyde




----------



## amigo

Zaki said:


>



mark taylor???????????


----------



## Hyde

amigo said:


> mark taylor???????????



yes that would have been difficult i guess if i had photoshopped it 

will share next pic later on - you can do that for me


----------



## Mirza Jatt

seems like mark taylor..

edit : amigo beat me to it


----------



## WAR-rior

u posted the same edited one initially in the thread !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> u posted the same edited one initially in the thread !


did i? 

Sorry I forgot then


----------



## Hyde

If you don't recognize this guy let me know and i will share a larger picture after editing in photoshop

next)


----------



## infidel

Zaki said:


> If you don't recognize this guy let me know and i will share a larger picture after editing in photoshop
> 
> next)



Navjot Singh Siddhu.


----------



## Hyde

infidel said:


> Navjot Singh Siddhu.





Sidhu kahan se aa gaya beech main 

No its wrong answer


----------



## amigo

greame hick??????????

i know it is some englishman.


----------



## Hyde

amigo said:


> greame hick??????????
> 
> i know it is some englishman.


----------



## Hyde

He is an Australian guyz


----------



## WAR-rior

Its Micheal Slater !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

just try recognize th helmet...its of new south wales !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> Its Micheal Slater !



Yes Indeed!

finally!!!!

Seems like you worked hard finding his picture from Google or Cricinfo 

I could be wrong though


----------



## WAR-rior

i was busy bro..... u see i have another thread of mine on kashmir...was busy posting on it...also have a presentation today......

infact it took me less than a minute to figure out slater.....thanks for his helmet...infact i had 2 choices......waugh and slater.....but again thanks to the bat....its not of steve......


----------



## Hyde

You may not know this player only that is why I am sharing his clear picture instead... and not while he is playing a match


----------



## WAR-rior

nopes i dont know.....is he pakistani ?


----------



## SpArK

Wasim Raja

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

i dont have any clue on those


----------



## Hyde

BENNY said:


> Wasim Raja



Benny Rules!!!

Seriously for some reasons I thought war-rior won't be able to recognize Wasim Raja. Well good to see that you know this guy

@war-rior

Sir he is the elder brother of Ramiz Raja. In cricket ground he became more popular than his younger brother probably because he was a handy bowler too... but Ramiz is known by more peoples now after he changed his profession to commentator and continued appearing in the TV but Wasim left International cricket decades ago. Perhaps both brothers were equally good... i can't say now

You can read more about him from the following links

Wasim Raja | Cricket Players and Officials | ESPN Cricinfo
Wasim Raja - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

PS: Both brothers are very well educated and speak fluent English as you witnessed for Ramiz. Wasim is now dead and he married an English girl "Annie" and used to live in UK


----------



## WAR-rior

i know wasim raja.....he and wasim bari were very famous in their era.....

its just never saw his pic......

thnaks for da pic !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> i know wasim raja.....he and wasim bari were very famous in their era.....
> 
> its just never saw his pic......
> 
> thnaks for da pic !



my pleasure!

next)


----------



## SpArK

ajith agarkar??


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

shaun pollock?

Edit: Arre haan, ye to agarkar hai!!!


----------



## WAR-rior

ajit agarkar yaar !


----------



## Hyde

BENNY said:


> ajith agarkar??



haha that was easy i think 

chalo koi aur bhi share karo yaar almost 95% pics maine hi share ki hain bas


----------



## WAR-rior

yaar i use macbook pro.....apple ke liye photoshop mushkil se milta hai..... trying to d/l frm somewhere..... hope i do it ASAP !


----------



## Choppers




----------



## SpArK

Polly Umrigar


----------



## Choppers

BENNY said:


> Polly Umrigar



Correct.......


----------



## SpArK

My turn now


----------



## Hyde

BENNY said:


> My turn now



I think he is my favourite "Steve Tikolo" 

Tikolo aur Odoyo nahi bhooltay - pata nahi kya role thaa in kaa lakin they were two of the top Kenyan players i guess

am i right?


----------



## SpArK

Zaki said:


> I think he is my favourite "Steve Tikolo"
> 
> Tikolo aur Odoyo nahi bhooltay - pata nahi kya role thaa in kaa lakin they were two of the top Kenyan players i guess
> 
> am i right?



 nope..


----------



## Hyde

BENNY said:


> nope..



lagta to wohi thaa waise kenya ki team ka koi player select nahi karna they are not test nations

so that means he is windies.. hmmm carl hoper ka bhai lagta hai


----------



## SpArK

Zaki said:


> lagta to wohi thaa waise kenya ki team ka koi player select nahi karna they are not test nations
> 
> so that means he is windies.. hmmm carl hoper ka bhai lagta hai



Not Carl hooper.. this guy is a fast bowler.

Carl hooper was born in Guyana, this guy was born in Barbados.


----------



## Hyde

yaar neend aa rahi hai - is waqt jawab nahi de sakta
uth ke don ga inshallah - agar tab tak yeh answer naa diya gaya to

may sleep in a while - not sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

BENNY said:


> My turn now



devon malcolm......english bowler !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> devon malcolm......english bowler !



woh kon hai


----------



## SpArK

WAR-rior said:


> devon malcolm......english bowler !



nope.....


----------



## ironman

BENNY said:


> My turn now



malcolm marshall ?


----------



## SpArK

ironman said:


> malcolm marshall ?



nope..looks similar but not marshall.


----------



## SpArK

Any hints needed>?


----------



## WAR-rior

dont want to search the net.....so its better u give some good hint !

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------

did he play from westindian side?


----------



## SpArK

WAR-rior said:


> dont want to search the net.....so its better u give some good hint !



Ok.. i will be Glad to give you a small hint..

He is not a white.. he is a black guy


----------



## WAR-rior

which country did he played from?


----------



## SpArK

WAR-rior said:


> which country did he played from?



Not from Kenya, Zimbabwe or Southafrica..


----------



## SpArK

offtopic but a nice video


----------



## SpArK

helloo.. nobody yet?? i have given enough hints to find the person.


----------



## JonAsad

Benny. Has he played 17 Test matches for England between 1986-1991?


----------



## SpArK

JonAsad said:


> Benny. Has he played 17 Test matches for England between 1986-1991?



 yup .. he has.


----------



## SpArK

Now the name please.


----------



## truthseeker2010

Benny Bro and Asad Bro can i tell?


----------



## SpArK

truthseeker2010 said:


> Benny Bro and Asad Bro can i tell?



yaaa. why not...


----------



## truthseeker2010

Gladstone Small

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

truthseeker2010 said:


> Gladstone Small



Correct 

Actually this was the only time someone gave away the name as a hint but nobody noticed.



BENNY said:


> Ok.. i will be *Glad* to give you a *small* hint..
> 
> He is not a white.. he is a black guy





original pic








This guy was famous for having no neckline due to some syndrome and yet he was successfull in his time. In my childhood we used to mock his bowling action cause it was funny.


----------



## truthseeker2010

it wasn't difficult if someone went through #924 post.


----------



## JonAsad

Arey yar Boss nay sari mehnat per pani pher dia.. ultay time bula lia 
Koi gal nai kal mein Boss say badla loon ga, order hi nai forward keron ga.. he he

Next please


----------



## SpArK




----------



## Pukhtoon

^^^^ Kalis


----------



## SpArK

Pukhtoon said:


> ^^^^ Kalis



Nope.. not kallis.


----------



## Enigma

BENNY said:


>



Is he the same South Africn who tried to commit Suicide few days back ?

Andre Nell ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Enigma said:


> Is he the same South Africn who tried to commit Suicide few days back ?
> 
> Andre Nell ?



Yuppp


----------



## Enigma

BENNY said:


> Yuppp



i got confused with the watch and the sweat band being on his right hand, well sreesanth wears it on his bowling arm.


----------



## Enigma

NEXT plz


----------



## SpArK




----------



## Enigma

BENNY said:


>



jayawardane? 

though he looks more like Danny Dezongappa


----------



## SpArK

not jayawardhane.


----------



## SpArK

Not a single answer or a wild guess.. come on ppl.


----------



## WAR-rior

thilan samaraweera !


----------



## Pukhtoon

Arvinda diselva


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Hashan Tillakaratne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Indian Jatt said:


> Hashan Tillakaratne



correct

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

next)


----------



## Enigma

Zaki said:


> next)



james anderson ? (though its very unlikely for him to hit a century) but still!


the keeper looks like andrew flintoff


----------



## Hyde

Enigma said:


> james anderson ? (though its very unlikely for him to hit a century) but still!
> 
> 
> the keeper looks like andrew flintoff


----------



## WAR-rior

which country is he frm......

i think its andrew strauss !


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> which country is he frm......
> 
> i think its andrew strauss !



when I saw your name I thought "oh le oh le Jawab mil gaya"
But first time i am disappointed 

He is from English nations


----------



## WAR-rior

i know its from england..... thats why i put an english player......but cant get enough hints !


----------



## TaniaRaja

i dunt knw ... well do i have to knw ?


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> i know its from england..... thats why i put an english player......but cant get enough hints !




He is a batsmen 


TaniaRaja said:


> i dunt knw ... well do i have to knw ?



then you don't have to reply either 
if you want to know the answer you can wait or just guess wildly


----------



## TaniaRaja

thats the thing i cant wait ... slightly impatient u knw


----------



## Hyde

post expired


----------



## hembo

^^^
Mark Ramprakash??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

+1

possible....mark ramprakash is from surrey and the helmet colour is also the same.....(if not edited)......

the bat is also of mark !

Most probably Mark Ramprakash ! not sure tough !


----------



## Hyde

hembo said:


> ^^^
> Mark Ramprakash??



indeed!!!

@TaniaRaja

Its Mark Ramprakash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

next pic plz !


----------



## Hyde

First I edited too much but later i thought nobody will be able to recognize otherwise (or will take some time).... so i am sharing only bit of blurry picture for now  - lots of hints you may find from the pic 

next)


----------



## ironman

aaqib javed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

ironman said:


> aaqib javed?



awesome!!!!!!!

Yes yes yes thats Aaqib Javed Indeed!


----------



## ironman

Now try this..


----------



## Hyde

ironman said:


> Now try this..



from his bowling action... he looks like Chris Harris to me


----------



## WAR-rior

Arre Dhoni hai !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

next pic plz !


----------



## CHARGER

http://img813.imageshack.us/img813/2720/hrfhgt.jpg


----------



## hembo

^^^

Sunil Gavaskar?


----------



## CHARGER

Nope , not sunil


----------



## Hyde

Clive Lloyd?

if not then please tell us the nation or era in which he used to play

cause the picture is just too sketchy


----------



## CHARGER

think out of the box ,


----------



## SpArK

CHARGER said:


> think out of the box ,



George Bush

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHARGER

nice one man , I thought i have to give some more hints


----------



## Hyde

BENNY said:


> George Bush
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------



hahaha i have seen this pic many times in past phir bhi dhoka lag gaya 

that was off-topic post/picture... don't do that again


----------



## CHARGER

http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/2473/ghvf.jpg

Now an easy one


----------



## SpArK

CHARGER said:


> http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/2473/ghvf.jpg
> 
> Now an easy one



Thats Arjuna ranatunga ...


----------



## Last Hope

Alright people!
You think you are tough?
Guess this one!!!


----------



## CHARGER

yes that is Arjuna


----------



## Last Hope

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Alright people!
> You think you are tough?
> Guess this one!!!



Cannot answer it?
He is a great bowler, with nice pace and swing. He is a weak batsman, but made around 20-24 runs in 9 balls in this match.


----------



## CHARGER

I m throwing in the towel


----------



## Last Hope

CHARGER said:


> I m throwing in the towel



Only Zaki can answer this!


----------



## JonAsad

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Alright people!
> You think you are tough?
> Guess this one!!!





proudpakistanistudent said:


> Cannot answer it?
> He is a great bowler, with nice pace and swing. He is a weak batsman, but made around 20-24 runs in 9 balls in this match.



Looks like the bat missed the ball completely. He didn't have a clue where the ball went.
Doesn't even know how to hold a bat.
Looking at the Physique he is not an athlete, most probably not a professional as well. 
Most probably a rookie.
and he wears glasses.
and have very weird sense of clothing.. dark blue T with offwhite pajama and green wrist band 

Its proudpakistanistudent... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

JonAsad said:


> Looks like the bat missed the ball completely. He didn't have a clue where the ball went.
> Doesn't even know how to hold a bat.
> Looking at the Physique he is not an athlete, most probably not a professional as well.
> Most probably a rookie.
> and he wears glasses.
> and have very weird sense of clothing.. dark blue T with offwhite pajama and green wrist band
> 
> Its proudpakistanistudent... lol



HMPH!
It was my team's code, and i am not a batsman plus the wrist band had got Pak's flag on it so i love it. I am also a great athlete with best stamina from my school and won medals during 1 KM and 2 KM races!
Anyways, nice guess!


----------



## CHARGER

http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/6923/fotoflexerphotobw.jpg


----------



## Hyde

Lance Klusener?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Zaki said:


> Lance Klusener?



yes..correct


----------



## CHARGER

yes klusner


----------



## CHARGER

http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/3739/fotoflexerphotohs.jpg

this one is lot difficult


----------



## Mirza Jatt

his action says saqlain Mushtaq....not sure though.

EDIT : he was right handed i guess..am wrong then(in case the pic is not mirrored)


----------



## CHARGER

nooo , not S.M , I give u a hint , he is very controversial figure.
yup pic is flipped


----------



## Hyde

Mohammad Aamir?


----------



## JonAsad

Mohammad Asif?


----------



## Last Hope

Mohammed sami?


----------



## CHARGER

Nahh, try again guys , or throw in the towel


----------



## Last Hope

Hey guys I have got an idea!
We are just guessing and getting nothing.
So, when someone gets it right, all the members who are following the thread must 'Thank' the first person to get it right!
Say what guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHARGER

I am in , I think you know who he is.


----------



## Last Hope

Well, actually i am studing right now so i quit! 
I go for Mohammad Hafeez?
He paints his face to, and also the final action is similar.


----------



## Trichy

May be Salim Malik?


----------



## CHARGER

No not M. Hafeez , Hint: Controversial, First letter is A , In England now
come on now its easy


----------



## Hyde

seems like an Indian guy

A Mishra?


----------



## Hyde

read the first post....

does he qualify that criteria?


----------



## Last Hope

Looks like a asian

ajmal shahzad?


----------



## CHARGER

Zaki said:


> read the first post....
> 
> does he qualify that criteria?


 yes he does

(born March 28, 1975, Lahore, Punjab) is a Pakistani cricketer who played in 13 Tests and 30 ODIs from 1992 to 1996


----------



## Last Hope

OH!
Ata ur rehman!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Here he is, Ata ur Rehman!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Last Hope

Guys now thank my post, so that i can go and study  

Anyways, 1000 Post up!


----------



## CHARGER

u nailed it man , that was tough , kasa pata laga


----------



## Hyde

CHARGER said:


> yes he does
> 
> (born March 28, 1975, Lahore, Punjab) is a Pakistani cricketer who played in 13 Tests and 30 ODIs from 1992 to 1996



AtaurRahman... controversial indeed


----------



## Last Hope

CHARGER said:


> u nailed it man , that was tough , kasa pata laga



I just copy pasted the date into wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

CHARGER said:


> u nailed it man , that was tough , kasa pata laga


That wasn't tough at all

If i am not wrong i shared his picture before - and somebody recognized it quickly--- that picture seemed temper to me otherwise i would have recognized him easily


----------



## Last Hope




----------



## SpArK

proudpakistanistudent said:


>



Tour Diary: How USA won the Pepsi ICC Americas Championship - Dreamcricket News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

BENNY said:


> Tour Diary: How USA won the Pepsi ICC Americas Championship - Dreamcricket News



Name the person BENNY!


----------



## SpArK

name is in the link u have given.. Steve Massiah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

*Next:*


----------



## Guli Danda

Moin91 said:


> *Next:*



Thilan Samaraweera


----------



## Moin91

Guli Danda said:


> Thilan Samaraweera



Correct. that was a easy one...


----------



## Moin91

now guess this one 

Next:


----------



## Last Hope

Moin91 said:


> now guess this one
> 
> Next:



Brain LAra!
He got it in his ribs from Shoaib AKhtar!


----------



## JonAsad

Is it Umar Gul?


----------



## Moin91

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Brain LAra!
> He got it in his ribs from Shoaib AKhtar!



Wrong, picture is not flipped.... 



JonAsad said:


> Is it Umar Gul?



Wrong Answer. ok first hint: he is not Pakistani


----------



## Last Hope

JonAsad said:


> Is it Umar Gul?



Its npower (Wickets show it)
The logo in the batsman is of West indies!

Yes he is Umar gul if Umar was from West Indies!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Its npower (Wickets show it)
> The logo in the batsman is of West indies!
> 
> Yes he is Umar gul if Umar was from West Indies!



No bro,

He is from Australia and the picture is taken from Ashes. Npower suggests this match was played in England so picture is not from current ashes.

May be Hussey? - i think picture is from last year's ashes


----------



## Moin91

Zaki said:


> No bro,
> 
> He is from Australia and the picture is taken from Ashes. Npower suggests this match was played in England so picture is not from current ashes.
> 
> May be Hussey? - i think picture is from last year's ashes



You are wrong Zaki bhai, this picture is not taken from ashes, and he is not Hussey... 

pps guessed the country right, he is from westindies, now guess the player please


----------



## JonAsad

Sarwan?................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Sarwan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

JonAsad said:


> Sarwan?................



hmm absolutely right...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> No bro,
> 
> He is from Australia and the picture is taken from Ashes. Npower suggests this match was played in England so picture is not from current ashes.
> 
> May be Hussey? - i think picture is from last year's ashes



Ab bolo kay Australia ka kon hai?


----------



## Moin91

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Ab bolo kay Australia ka kon hai?



^ 

may I share next pic or any of you guys want to share???


----------



## Hyde

share pics Moin

I am already over sharing too many pics for several days


----------



## Last Hope

Moin91 said:


> ^
> 
> may I share next pic or any of you guys want to share???



Yeah share them! 
Even i am tired as Zaki. You know,we are lazy!


----------



## Moin91

ok Next:






easy one again


----------



## Last Hope

Moin91 said:


> ok Next:
> easy one again



Maybe not so easy!

I cannot answer that.
I assure you, i had great cricket experience and knew nearly everything UNTIL i entered O level!

Gosh, what a collection i had!
I had 100s of MBs of Pics of my fav cricketers!

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 PM ----------

I think he is a kiwi.


----------



## Moin91

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Maybe not so easy!
> 
> I cannot answer that.
> I assure you, i had great cricket experience and knew nearly everything UNTIL i entered O level!
> 
> Gosh, what a collection i had!
> I had 100s of MBs of Pics of my fav cricketers!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 PM ----------
> 
> *I think he is a kiwi*.




yup you are right... now please guess the player.... ab to buhat easy hogaya hai


----------



## Last Hope

Can you tellme his initial ? 


I am too lazy to search my brains!


----------



## Moin91

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Can you tellme his initial ?
> 
> 
> I am too lazy to search my brains!



then wait, kisi aur ko bhi guess karne do.....  

anyone else can guess him???


----------



## Last Hope

I think no one is on 

Alright sir ji, as you wish!


----------



## Moin91

proudpakistanistudent said:


> I think no one is on
> 
> Alright sir ji, as you wish!



ok yar aap apna thorra dimagh chalao aur banday ka naam socho ok first hint for you, he is a left hand batsman and........... 

ok ab me chalta hon Allah Hafiz


----------



## Enigma

Moin91 said:


> ok Next:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easy one again



Jacob Oram ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91

Enigma said:


> Jacob Oram ?



hmmm right answer...


----------



## Last Hope

Next one please


----------



## CHARGER

http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/748/fotoflexerphotocd.jpg


----------



## JonAsad

graham gooch


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Leave everyting and guess him?


----------



## hembo

@CHARGER: David Boon?

@blackenthesky: please wait till the last pic is positively identified.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

blackenthesky said:


> Leave everyting and guess him?



raman lamba

---------- Post added at 11:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------




CHARGER said:


> http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/748/fotoflexerphotocd.jpg



david boon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHARGER

hembo said:


> @CHARGER: David Boon?
> 
> @blackenthesky: please wait till the last pic is positively identified.



yup he is Boon


----------



## Last Hope

Guys, next picture please!


----------



## Moin91

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Guys, next picture please!



ok ye lo... Buhat easy easy Pics de dain guess karne k liye ab zara iss ko guess karay koi... 

Next:


----------



## Hyde

Kiwi?

Chris Cairns?


----------



## Moin91

Zaki said:


> Kiwi?
> 
> Chris Cairns?



nooo, not even a kiwi...


----------



## doctor_who

shane watson or ryan harris


----------



## CHARGER

Ben Hilfenhaus


----------



## Green Beret

I think he is Waseem Akram


----------



## hembo

Is the pic inverted?


----------



## Last Hope

Gora Imran khan!


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Moin91 said:


> ok ye lo... Buhat easy easy Pics de dain guess karne k liye ab zara iss ko guess karay koi...
> 
> Next:



Shane warne...


----------



## JonAsad

mathew hogard?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHARGER

yar kidar hay Moin ,budy answer it so we can move forward


----------



## Moin91

JonAsad said:


> mathew hogard?



oh right guess, Correct answer... 

Orginal pic:


----------



## Hyde

Moin91 said:


> oh right guess, Correct answer...
> 
> Orginal pic:



yehi to maine bhi bola thaa 

bas Hogard ki bajaye howard likh diya thaa jo pata nai koi player hai bhi ke nahi

bola bhi thaa ke H se naam shoroh hota hai i think... kuch aisa likha thaa......... cause hogard hi meray zehan main ghoom raha thaa bas


----------



## Hyde

oops............... maine woh post hi delete kar di thee kya? lol


----------



## Moin91

Zaki said:


> yehi to maine bhi bola thaa
> 
> bas Hogard ki bajaye howard likh diya thaa jo pata nai koi player hai bhi ke nahi
> 
> bola bhi thaa ke H se naam shoroh hota hai i think... kuch aisa likha thaa......... cause hogard hi meray zehan main ghoom raha thaa bas



Chalain aap ka jawab bhi Sahi mana jata hai.... Khush?? 



Zaki said:


> oops............... maine woh post hi delete kar di thee kya? lol



hahahahahaha.....


----------



## CHARGER

http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/8841/e695998e69599e7bb83e69c.jpg

as easy as they come ,no tempering with the pic


----------



## SpArK

CHARGER said:


> http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/8841/e695998e69599e7bb83e69c.jpg
> 
> as easy as they come ,no tempering with the pic



Looks like Paul adams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHARGER

o man , in 1 min , thats gd


----------



## CHARGER

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/5112/fotoflexerphotovh.jpg


----------



## majesticpankaj

^^^jacobs from west indies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

I think Ridley Jacobs from West Indies

by the way, you can use the Image Link[/ IMG]
so that the picture shows up here :D

not necessary but not bad either[COLOR="Silver"]

[SIZE=1]---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------[/SIZE]

[/COLOR][quote="majesticpankaj, post: 1374309"]^^^jacobs from west indies[/quote]

ahh I would have answered first but i started giving advise to him :rofl:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHARGER

yes jacob he is


----------



## CHARGER

http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/1826/21afp3.gif


----------



## CHARGER

sorry man , wasn't able to upload the pic properly


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

^^

Bowler is Debasis Mohanty. Don't know about the batsman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHARGER

yeah he is Mohanti


----------



## Last Hope

Just to bring back this thread to life, Name these two 
Havent got the software in this Terminal, other one has it.
Anyways,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Wasim Akram and Aamir Sohail


----------



## Last Hope

Wow bro, you really are a cricket craze!
I havent uploaded a pic and you did reply it!
Now your turn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Last Hope said:


> Wow bro, you really are a cricket craze!
> I havent uploaded a pic and you did reply it!
> Now your turn



I may not be able to reply much for the next 10 days.... can't say

but I have some problem with home internet connection and the new router is expected to be received within 10 days (hopefully within 2-3 days).

Also little busy nowadays so no pics... as i need PC to do that


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> I may not be able to reply much for the next 10 days.... can't say
> 
> but I have some problem with home internet connection and the new router is expected to be received within 10 days (hopefully within 2-3 days).
> 
> Also little busy nowadays so no pics... as i need PC to do that



Best of Luck for that!
Its fine, no problem.
I have got exams after hardly a month, but who cares about them infront of cricket? 
Kismat mein jo likha hai wohi ho ga, jitna marzi parho ya na parho 
Just kiddin,
lets move towards next one, pretty easy, my brain is fixed with Physics Formulae 







---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------

^^^
Name the batsman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

looks like Bradman and very easy pic if i am right


----------



## Last Hope

Yeah!
Now you will have to answer this. 
I think its a bit difficult, still lets see.


----------



## Last Hope

Hint: He shares the same name as mine.
He is from Donestic England, played counties.


----------



## Hyde

Last Hope said:


> Hint: He shares the same name as mine.
> He is from Donestic England, played counties.


 
So he is disqualified Hassan / Adnan

Because if you read the first post - it has to be somebody popular having played 25 International matches ----- read the first post for more info


----------



## WAR-rior

how come this thread is dead. zaki! get back.


----------



## Hyde

WAR-rior said:


> how come this thread is dead. zaki! get back.



Back Sir

Thanks for providing the link again - I will share the pics soon


----------



## WAR-rior

Hope you made it sticky.


----------



## mujahidee pakistan

guess where is afridi in this picture


----------



## get straight

mujahidee pakistan said:


> guess where is afridi in this picture



behind sohail tanveer


----------



## WAR-rior

ha ha. was that pic a joke? u dont need to identify afridi here. only 1 face is hidden and of the rest none is afridi.


----------



## WAR-rior

Starting with a simple one. pechan kon !


----------



## jaunty

WAR-rior said:


> Starting with a simple one. pechan kon !



Sulieman Benn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

yep. thats rite.


----------

